# The World God Only Knows



## Tazmo (Mar 31, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Raptor (Mar 31, 2012)

^ while that would be interesting I bet 10 bucks all of them will get their memories wiped out... again.

Except Chihiro.   It's just a feeling.

Edit... hmm, new thread.... yay?


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 31, 2012)

new thread!

I had this idea that it might end with keima getting his "true love" the game girl in the locket made possible with hell magics.  Would be the comedy twist ended.

I actually prefer the idea of him accepting the "real world" to some extent...


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, I could see Keima accepting his harem fawning after him, but his first love will always be in the palm of his hands.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 1, 2012)

Keima never has trouble saying he loves someone when its a conquest but I wonder if he can when he really means it.


----------



## chibbselect (Apr 1, 2012)

Bleach said:


> Keima never has trouble saying he loves someone when its a conquest but I wonder if he can when he really means it.



I think that's what the author is going for. Chihiro said Ayumi would know if Keima was lying, and he probably will be lying because he still doesn't really love anyone. 

Good chapter, anyway. I liked how Ayumi immediately went from asking him to marry her to forcing him to meet her parents.


----------



## phungnana (Apr 6, 2012)

*The World God Only Knows 184*

The World God Only Knows 184 is out


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2012)

WHY ARE YOU SO HIGH MAINTENANCE, AYUMI!?!?!?!


----------



## Muk (Apr 6, 2012)

wow super high maintenance


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 6, 2012)

Keima sure has his hands full.   

Makes me wonder, if "that spot" is going to be that ship we keep seeing?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2012)

"Say you love me." 

"I love you." 

"You didn't say it the way I want you to say it."


----------



## Kirito (Apr 6, 2012)

Hah, I can see the ending.

No really.

See, no amount of coaxing is gonna make Keima confess in a real way, he'll always think of love as a game right now since the world has a higher priority over some schoolgirls' feelings.

He'll get stabbed, I'm sure of it. After all, Nora did. Vintage will get lucky, and it will bring out Mercury.

Don't fail me now Keima.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 6, 2012)

Makoto End imminent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2012)

Ayumi's gonna put on the wedding dress and then when Mercury comes out, you'll have a fully powered goddess powered by TRUU LURVE soloing Vintage while dressed up as a bride. 

But yeah...this shit is starting to drag now. Hurry the hell up, Wakaki.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 6, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> But yeah...this shit is starting to drag now. Hurry the hell up, Wakaki.



Let's just enjoy it while it lasts, since it seems to be ending soon.

I'm impressed with Nora. At first I was convinced that she's just fodder when she was stabbed. Glad to be proven wrong.

And I wonder if we're gonna see Haqua vs Luna or will it happen off screen? A full battle chapter would be an interesting change of pace.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2012)

Ending soon? Even if this is the last arc, this thing won't be concluding for a while. There's still the matter of actually stopping Vintage, rescuing the captured girls, etc etc.

Not that I actually believe this manga is close to the end, mind you, but we've been on Ayumi for 30 chapters now...come on, progress the damn story.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2012)

I enjoyed seeing the fake Keima and Ayumu playing baseball. And right now, we stil don't know how Keima plans on sealing the deal.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 7, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ending soon? Even if this is the last arc, this thing won't be concluding for a while. There's still the matter of actually stopping Vintage, rescuing the captured girls, etc etc.
> 
> Not that I actually believe this manga is close to the end, mind you, but we've been on Ayumi for 30 chapters now...come on, progress the damn story.


Considering that Vintage already started going with their 'take over the world' plan(frequent earthquakes, etc.) once Mercury is out they'll probably head straight for them. It can be still dragged a lot, because there are many things that could be included, like New Hells involvement in the battle, maybe Elsea actually becoming Keima's main sidekick as it was in the begining, maybe a few psychological-comedic-game-like chapters, and so on. 

In other words, ye, it can go on for quite a while still, but I'm positive it is the last arc.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 7, 2012)

Last arc? 
But we still got Demeter, Elsea's sister, and a Miyako arc to deal with!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2012)

Also, Tenri still needs her wings.


----------



## stream (Apr 9, 2012)

I love it that Nora's henchmen protest they do have proper names... And these names are Camry and Cresta


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2012)

*Sigh*

new chapter is out 

still no conclusion


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 13, 2012)

I knew she end up on that boat.  

Won't be surprised next chapter is the one and it ends on a cliffhanger not on the confession itself, but Vintage's plans go into the next phase and there is an earthquake that gets their attention.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 13, 2012)

It feels like this arc is getting draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagged out 

I mean nothing really happened this chapter.

If this pace keeps up, I wouldn't be surprised if in next weeks chapter nothing happens either and ends with a cliffhanger of them finally arriving at Ayumi's location. 



But still the Keima x Chihiro fanservice saved the chapter. Also Nora.

Chihiro and Nora are my fav characters.

Chihiro because of her personality.

Nora because she's a darkskin big boobed sex bomb 
Too bad she doesn't seem to be that popular and therefore doesn't have that many fanart pics


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2012)

Chihiro and Ayumi are now the worst girls for dragging this shit out.

I hope Elsie saves Haqua. :33


----------



## Kirito (Apr 13, 2012)

Er, I didn't really need to see Keima acting all tsun.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 13, 2012)

I wish the mangaka would pick up the pace. Like a few others said, almost nothing happened this chapter. Next chapter should be interesting though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2012)

Didn't think Aymui would take it this far. It does seem like her and Chihiro are on the same wavelength when it comes to Keima. Time for Keima to step up if he wants to complete this conquest.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know which pairings I want


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2012)

186 spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ayumi asks Keima if he likes her.
He doesn't love her romantically but when he plays a "route" he will always love the heroine.
So right now because he is on Ayumi's route he will love her till the ending.
So she was game-zoned.

>A: If you need it... You can come to me for help!!
>K: Hell no.
>K: I don't need any help. Especially not now!
>A: What's with you...
>A: After you went and said all those things... You just go and ignore other people's feelings?
>A: There's no way that anyone could ever fall for someone like that.
>A: You are the WORST!
>K: I am not doing this to be liked.
>K: I am just pursuing the ending.
>K: I do not need to look back or ask for help.
>K: This responsibility... I am not going to pass it off to someone else.
>K: This is the love of a gamer!
>K: Ayumi, I love you!
>K: Ayumi, please give me your hand!
>K: I will take you to the ending!

OMG YOKKYUN ENDING pek


----------



## Bleach (Apr 20, 2012)

If only there were girls like that in the real world....

TWGOK is full of irony


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 20, 2012)

3 weeks  . . . atleast there's a bunch of amazing anime this season.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 20, 2012)

.
.
.
.


----------



## stream (Apr 20, 2012)

Wonder what Tenri said...


*Spoiler*: __ 




"Actually, Keiima is...

*Spoiler*: __ 




gay!"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2012)

Actually, Keima is...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 "...in love with Miyako because she's such a nice and cool girl."


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like next Chapter is definitely when Mercury comes out, because that ship is glowing!  



stream said:


> Wonder what Tenri said...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh gawd no!  Else he wouldn't be playing games conquering women.   Not to mention on page 15, he wouldn't be staring at Ayumi's bewbs.  

Be interesting what we find out what Tenri really said.

Maybe that joke that Elsea and Haqua used about being illegimate daughters, Tenri ends up being the real thing?  Na, but it would be a twist if it did happen.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 20, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Actually, Keima is...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The correct answer is the best answer


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2012)

Keima gets bonus points for being brutally honest and sticking with his convictions. Now will Ayumu take his hand?


----------



## Kirito (Apr 21, 2012)

^Who's Ayumu? 

Anyway, I hope this all ends next chapter. I'm tired of all the posing and evading.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 21, 2012)

Actually, Keima is...WHAT  ?

What the fuck could Tenri possibly know about Keima? They weren't that close. So it must have to do with what happened when they were trapped at that cave. Something else must have happened before Diana rescued them? Like a soul getting into Keima's body? And this soul happens to be the soul of the former demon king. Or something...don't mind me, just brainstorming


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 21, 2012)

Wait!  I think I know what Tenri meant!

"Keima is"........good in bed!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2012)

"Keima is..."

...doing just fine, but we need an asspull reason why we have to get into the plot, Diana!


----------



## Kirito (Apr 21, 2012)

New meme? 

"Keima is..."

... Elsee in disguise!


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 21, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> Like a soul getting into Keima's body? And this soul happens to be the soul of the former demon king. Or something...don't mind me, just brainstorming



Maybe not a Demon King, but a God? That would play along nicely with the title. But since there was absolutely no mention about a higher power like that I don't think that's the case.

Wouldn't it be interesting though? I'm sure that "soul" or whatever would be an even bigger pimp then Keima 

Either way I didn't expect any kind of twist that would involve Keima, so I'm extra curious.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 21, 2012)

I sort of like the idea of a god being in Keima, it would be funny to the see the girls try to "return the favor".

However, at the same time if there was a god in Keima, wouldn't it take away from his awesomeness that it just ends up just being the influence of a god?   Besides, how would Tenri know and Diana not know?  Wouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2012)

Spoilers are out. :WOW


*Spoiler*: __ 



So, Keima and Ayumi kiss. Mercury comes out. Vintage comes in to attack...WHEN WINGED DIANA OUT OF NOWHERE. She carries Mercury away towards the cave. Then Rimyuel shows up and reveals that she's a devil and she has her own army of devils and they start fighting vintage. She tells Keima to go save the girls. At the end, Chihiro...says she's going home because she needs to go perform at the concert.

>Full-scale battle going on 
>3/5ths of her band is missing
>"I got a concert. Gonna go home now. Lates."

Chihiro


----------



## TigerTwista (May 11, 2012)

why is Chihiro there again


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2012)

Because Wakaki hates Elsie.


----------



## TigerTwista (May 11, 2012)

Now that i read the chapter...why do i still feel so annoyed right now about that ending...

"Yea I threw a monkey wrench in your earlier conquest attempt but now that you have made up for it seriously i'm going home now to do a concert, kthxbye."

is the vibe i kind of got from that.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 11, 2012)

Well worth the wait, was a really good chapter.  

Though had to feel bad for Chihiro, even after the odd things she done.   Seems like she was acknowledging that things were beyond her capability and felt useless.  Probably jealous that Ayumi really did have a goddess inside her.

And Diana growing wings, had to be something _really_ good whatever Tenri told her.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 11, 2012)

Akari also has one of them best-in-class death scythes like Haqua. Now I'm almost convinced she's Elsie's sister. Almost. 

With that one chapter, everything looks like its almost at an end


----------



## PPsycho (May 11, 2012)

Finally a chapter! I really wonder what Tenri told Diana that made her wings grow?

And I wonder if the final battle will occur, or will they swiftly save the girls for now and the festival will somehow play a major role? It would be the perfect oportunity for all the heroines to appear. And Chihiro leaving was kinda random, so maybe it's a sign for a future conclusion? Or maybe the festival will just serve as a stage for the epilogue, who knows.

Eh, and I want Elsie back already!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2012)

Chihiro must be planning to do a duet with Miyako or something. The rest of her band is gone.


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 11, 2012)

"I have a live performance to attend."

With what band!? Her leaving like that felt so random.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 11, 2012)

Miyako is moar than enough


----------



## Tyrannos (May 11, 2012)

PPsycho said:


> Finally a chapter! I really wonder what Tenri told Diana that made her wings grow?



Maybe it was something like ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Tenri: <whispers> ... Keima has a 10 inch ...<whispers> 
Diana:    <Goddess wings suddenly pop out>








SaishuSoda said:


> "I have a live performance to attend."
> 
> With what band!? Her leaving like that felt so random.



That and I don't think she knows Yui's gone yet.   Duet anyone?  

But I suspect Elsea will come back just in time.


----------



## Blackmasta (May 18, 2012)

I was getting some vibes that the manga would end after this goddess arc. Glad it seems that isn't the case.


----------



## PPsycho (May 18, 2012)

That was a bit.. anti climatic. I guess it's okay if the manga will continue, but I thought the battle would get more spotlight.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (May 18, 2012)

10charrrrrrrrr


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 18, 2012)

Awww . . . was hoping for a Beck-esque I've Than a Feeling entrance from the remaining bandmates while Chihiro and Miyako jammed. oh well.

Just realized: we're fast approaching a Katsuragi-clears-his-huge-backlog-of-games-in-god-mode chapter, and it's gonna be epic.


----------



## Six* (May 18, 2012)

'Concludes the goddess saga'..... Guess we're in for a new story arc. I wonder what new elements will the author bring in this time. Though I wouldn't mind if there were a few light hearted side stories before it all starts. Should be fun.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 18, 2012)

I had the feeling the manga wasn't going to end.   And glad that hunch was correct!  

But is it me, or this chapter gave vibes that Chihiro could be the one Keima ends up with in the end?


Anyhow, bet next chapter is full of LOLz.   Could see all everyone at Keima's and making his life miserable, while he wants to go play games.


----------



## Raptor (May 18, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> But is it me, or this chapter gave vibes that Chihiro could be the one Keima ends up with in the end?



Nope it's not just you.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 18, 2012)

Yeah, but then we'll get the Miyako arc and everyone'll be like "Chihiro who?"


----------



## PPsycho (May 18, 2012)

Chihiro would be fine. 

Wonder if we'll have some tension relieving fillers now(I'd like that) or will we see Vintage back in action quick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 18, 2012)

We're probably going to get some jelly wars between the goddesses...which should be hilarious. We need some comedy after all the drama from this arc.


----------



## PPsycho (May 25, 2012)

Wow. Did not expect that. Did Keima really..?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 25, 2012)

"*Memory* of my first love"

Chihiro's getting mindwiped.


----------



## Raptor (May 25, 2012)

First time I see Keima like that.  Awesome ending to an awesome arc.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 25, 2012)

It was the first time he failed a heroine by hurting her feelings, so I can get why he's sad about it. This also sorta seems like we won't be seeing Chihiro for awhile, though. I really wonder what the "new story" will be about.


----------



## Morglay (May 25, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It was the first time he failed a heroine by hurting her feelings, so I can get why he's sad about it.



It makes sense to me now. Seemed very out of character when I first read it - Thought it was just some major shipping going on.


----------



## Smoke (May 25, 2012)

What a heart jerking chapter.


----------



## Bleach (May 25, 2012)

Felt like it was the end


----------



## Raptor (May 25, 2012)

That was a manly tear if I ever saw one.


----------



## PPsycho (May 25, 2012)

Yes, brilliant. Really looking forward to what's next.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 25, 2012)

I liked the chapter, really showed some growth in Keima with the whole crying thing. And it was cool everyone being there.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 26, 2012)

Bleach said:


> Felt like it was the end



Really did have that feeling, but the story continues!

Was wrong about thinking this chapter was going to be full of lolz (though still think that's going to happen soon), it was a really nice sentimental ending.   There really is something going on with Chihiro, she's not really the average girl after all.

Next Arc, going to be interesting where it will go.  We still yet to know about Sensei and Elsea's sister.  So maybe that's were we might be heading?


----------



## Raptor (May 26, 2012)

I'll be honest I'd be perfectly fine if it ends here or if it continues.   This chapter was that good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 26, 2012)

I don't know why people thought the series was going to end, especially after last week's chapter said it was only the end of the arc.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 26, 2012)

If you go back, people thought that there wasn't more to tell of this story.  They figured there wasn't going to be anything beyond the goddesses and Vintage.  

I'm glad it's continuing.  Hopefully for a long time, it's a good story.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 26, 2012)

People are dumb. 

I hope the next arc clears up the Akari/Nikaido stuff.


----------



## Raptor (May 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sure she's Elsie older sister.


----------



## PPsycho (May 26, 2012)

Well, I still believe that the manga will end when New Hell and Vintage will have a final clash, in which the godessess will surely take part, since the latter isn't fully destroyed. Only the last 2 chapters were a clear proof that the author wants to postpone the end. Unless there will be some twist, or a new enemy appearing out of nowhere, but we just gotta wait and see.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 26, 2012)

I'm sure the new district boss guy in Hell that they introduced a while back is going to be a major villain or leader of Vintage. I think his name was Midas.


----------



## Blackmasta (May 26, 2012)

What has the world come to when God sheds tears for a real woman? Also, Elsie playing her bass Hendrix style ftw.


----------



## stream (May 26, 2012)

Very nice. The only thing I regret is that it seems to pull the curtain on any follow-up story with Chihiro; I hope I am wrong on this.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 1, 2012)

Chapter 190

2 week break after this chapter


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 1, 2012)

Curious. Will we have some psychological view of Keima looking back on his past gamer-self, or will it be something completely different? Too bad we gotta wait 2 weeks.

Oh and the mandatory goddesses squabble was fun. Loved how Mars said that Yui might rape Keima to win him over


----------



## son_michael (Jun 1, 2012)

wow this is actually looking like its gonna go to the harem end. Anyway, this was a great chapter.

2 week break sucks


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 1, 2012)

"Yui is the sort of girl who'll convey her feelings, even if she has to rape him."   

Oh, this discussion was even better than I thought it would be!  



So the Heart of Jupiter?   Hmm the new arc sounds really promising in the title.   Just from that, ideas are running in my head, ranging from a seventh goddess, or Jupiter as in the king of the gods (searching for his daughters?), Keima being upgraded to king of the gods, so much potential!


----------



## stream (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't forget that Mars, Apollo, Mercury and Vulcan are normally male, yet they are female in this manga. So chances are that Jupiter will be female too...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2012)

Yui a rapist and Mercury doesn't care if Keima has more than one wife.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 1, 2012)

Keima_ is_ Jupiter:
​

*Spoiler*: __ 



2 weeks though


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2012)

Considering he just had a three week break, Wakaki thinks he's writing HunterxHunter or something.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 1, 2012)

stream said:


> Don't forget that Mars, Apollo, Mercury and Vulcan are normally male, yet they are female in this manga. So chances are that Jupiter will be female too...



Yeah, that's why I put that possibility in the first thought, of Jupiter being the seventh goddess.



Fenix Down said:


> Keima_ is_ Jupiter:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





			
				Tyrannos said:
			
		

> Keima being upgraded to king of the gods



Yep!


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 2, 2012)

"Yui is the sort of girl who'll convey her feelings, even if she has to rape him.

Keima for Jupiter :0.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 2, 2012)

Assuming this continues for a while, Diana wont be the only goddess trying to get some Keima lovin. Truth be told, shouldnt they be more pissed at Elsie and the underworld, Keima didnt exactly smooth talk all those ladies because he wanted to.


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 3, 2012)

^ Don't you know that it's always the man's fault?


----------



## stream (Jun 3, 2012)

^ yep. Knowing that the conquests were done analytically on the basis of video games experience is just adding the insult to the injury.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 3, 2012)

They probably aren't even clued in about the non-Goddess conquest girls, yet. Prepare yourselves for the greatest jelly wars of all-time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2012)

^ you know I want to see a return of the karate girl, I was always hoping she would be back, 

and do they know that Haqua and Elise like Keima, and maybe one or two other devils?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ you know I want to see a return of the karate girl, I was always hoping she would be back,



dat Kusunoki





> and do they know that Haqua and Elise like Keima, and maybe one or two other devils?



I think all the Goddesses besides Diana probably only know about each other right now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2012)

^damn if they had a problem with him loving other goddess holding girls, what will happen when some of the demons are like , yea Keima's the man


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2012)

That's when Keima's job stops being to fill the gaps in their hearts and becomes filling the gaps between their legs.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2012)

Personally I hope its either open, or Keima ends up with Haqua or the Diana/Tenri combo


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 5, 2012)

Keima probably endsup with CHIHIRO


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 5, 2012)

^ That would maybe be the worst pairing in the history of harem. I cant stand Else but Id def. accept her over Chihiro


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 5, 2012)

If the story follows the single-girl per shounen manga, then either Elsea or Chihiro would win.   Where Elsea is the first-girl, and Chihiro gotten flags of being the "average girl".

Then again, this is a harem story, so it's very likely that Keima is going to end up with all the girls.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 5, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> If the story follows the single-girl per shounen manga, then either Elsea or Chihiro would win.   Where Elsea is the first-girl, and Chihiro gotten flags of being the "average girl".
> 
> Then again, this is a harem story, so it's very likely that Keima is going to end up with *one* girl.



Fixed for you. Unfortunately, despite the name of the genre harems never end in harem endings. True recently with in the last few years you have several shows suggesting a possible harem ending, but those are the exception but not the norm. But for some reason people have the seriously misguided perception that harems end as harems, they dont.

And TWOGKs is not one that strikes as having a realistic shot at a harem ending, there are no constraints or relationships like there are say in HSDxD (clearly Issei love Rias, but I cant see him not also staying with at least Asia - plus the whole demons and they live for close to forever), that would make it hard for me to believe if Keima picks he cant pick only one.


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 5, 2012)

He will either end up with a single girl, or the ending will be left open, with Keima sticking to his nerd life and the girls banging at his door.

After the goddess conclusion chapter my guess is that it'll be Chihiro.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2012)

That's funny, because the ending of the Goddess Arc makes me think that Chihiro's out of the running. "Memory of my first love" makes me think she's given up on her feelings.

Besides, we all know Keima's going to end up with Yokkyyun.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2012)

I wonder who the girl with the runaway spirit is now.

Is it Elsie? :33


----------



## Muk (Jun 22, 2012)

his mom was in south america  totally awesome


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 22, 2012)

What's with this manga? is it taking a hiatus? the last chapter was a long time ago.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 22, 2012)

It was just a two-week break


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2012)

I wonder who the girl at the tree with the short hair was. The next capture target? Someone from his past?


----------



## stream (Jun 22, 2012)

"What comes next…" Looks like the guesses on how Diana got her wings were not so far


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2012)

New mystery incoming? I wonder where this manga will be heading after that major arc.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2012)

Some people are speculating that the girl by the tree is Jupiter and she's a goddess inside Keima.

You know what that means...

...everyone is going to try to capture Keima.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah, I got the feeling that girl was Jupiter as well.   But it would be funny if the tides turned and the girls were the one going after Keima.  


Though one thing, if the runaway spirits have been dealt with, how come Keima is still wearing the collar?  (Of course, we know it's going to come off in the end.  But since the plot around the collar was the runaway spirits, wonder if that was forgotten or there is more yet to be revealed?)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2012)

Everyone assumes the goddesses will eventually seal all the spirits, but they haven't done anything yet, so there's still runaway spirits around. That's why Haqua still has a job.


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2012)

elssie without a job imagine all the cleaning she'd do :rofl


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 26, 2012)

2 things to note - the chick was underneath Maijima School tree, and the Goddesses are shown to do their hexegon attack to finish off the baddies. 

The hexegon is the symbol for the school, and the symbol for the Goddess Demeter. The area around the tree in Keima's vision was untamed and full of rocks and stuff, so it may have been a look into the past - though it looked like the chick was wearng the school uniform. 

--

El C, Haqua or both as a capture targets with the Goddesses around would be fun.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So....now new hell are the bad guys? Was ayumi playing dumb or was she under some kind of spell?


----------



## Morglay (Jun 29, 2012)

son_michael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So....now new hell are the bad guys? Was ayumi playing dumb or was she under some kind of spell?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought that the Ayumi he saw was an imaginary one, as he was caught in an alternative reality loop whenever he tried to enter the school. Created by that girl under the tree. Also to your 1st question I have no clue - something shady is definitely implied though.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought the girls school bit with Ayumi was just an illusion created by that girl to troll Keima


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 29, 2012)

Boo!  No new chapter next week!   But damn, things are really getting interesting!


*Spoiler*: __ 



So the School was the Illusion and a type of warning to keep Keima out, but is that girl really a goddess or she really a demon?   

Makes me wonder if she is the spirit form of Dokurou Skull and she's not really dead.   Because what was said this chapter made me suspicious she really wasn't the head of Vintage, given Skull helped Haqua escape and those words don't seem like a leader would say.  Rather a words of someone that would be infiltrating the organization.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 6, 2012)

Didn't think we'd get a chapter this week. Nice. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Moar Keima trolling please.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 6, 2012)

Trolling indeed!  

And Keima going "thats it" when he got his Yaoi moment.  :rofl

"Bring me back to my original world!!   On second thought, the game world is better!"


----------



## Impact (Jul 7, 2012)

Hmm it seem the plot is moving slower than usual or is it just me?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 7, 2012)

Guys...guys!


----------



## Random Member (Jul 7, 2012)

It all makes sense now. :amazed


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 7, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Guys...guys!



Awwwww Yeah. Dat Miyako


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2012)

Miyako you jupiter


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 7, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Guys...guys!




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2ALsvU50wQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Smoke (Jul 7, 2012)

Lovey dovey Ayumi is so sexy.


----------



## Idol (Jul 12, 2012)

*Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai #194 Raw:*


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 12, 2012)

10 years in the past, going to be interesting what happened back then.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 12, 2012)

What Made Kami Sama a game otaku and he's powers


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 20, 2012)

Kami Sama is so cute


----------



## Random Member (Jul 20, 2012)

This should be fun. Really glad to see Elsie is tagging along again, too.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 20, 2012)

Mini Keima and LC team up 
Hmmm, for the first time ever, LC will finally know what it's like to be a big sister! Possible character development missile incoming!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2012)

As expected, the goddesses were vague in telling providing Keima with information about his latest mission. I guess they're assuming Keita will instinctively know what to do when the time calls for it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2012)

Keima conquering chibi versions of the goddess hostesses incoming. We lolicon now.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 20, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> As expected, the goddesses were vague in telling providing Keima with information about his latest mission. I guess they're assuming Keita will instinctively know what to do when the time calls for it.



Keita? You mean Yuuzuki-sensei will be here too? 

Nah I kid.

I'm seeing Keima as an sporty guy before he got into games.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 20, 2012)

Keima Sama reminds me of Conan now..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm disturbed by how much he looks like Chihiro if you add a hairclip.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 20, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm disturbed by how much he looks like Chihiro if you add a hairclip.



Keima's father does have a rep for spreading his seed 

Hope we see him in this arc actually. It'll be interesting to see him working his magic.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 20, 2012)

Completely forgot he existed. It would be nice to see him this arc, yeah.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 20, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if he's the opposite of Keima, I mean in the present he's in South Africa, and managed to tame his wife. I'm expecting Indian Jones.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2012)

inb4 Keima is his own father as a result of time travel


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 21, 2012)

First time time travel made you younger without Quantum Leaping.  

Bet the first thing he's going to do is go home and play games.   And then comment older games were better.   And Elsea, well she's got some explaining to do.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2012)

dat Keimom


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2012)

"I won't try to tug your penis"


----------



## Random Member (Jul 27, 2012)

Best line of the chapter.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 27, 2012)

lol I won't tug your P.

Kami Sama is too adorable,


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"My first game chair!"




Classic


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 27, 2012)

Young Mari.  pek

And Keima getting nostalgic.  



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, guess it ends up Keima blew up his old home.   Bet he won't be too happy when he realizes that he was responsible in the destruction of his first game chair.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2012)

Future chapters will definitely need more penis tugging.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2012)

It is interesting that he wasn't sent back in time in his 17 year old form, so the fact that he's in child form must have a reason. 

And I wonder how many penis pulling jokes this chapter will allow for before it's all said and done?


----------



## chibbselect (Jul 27, 2012)

The time travel thing explains kind of explains why his memory of ten years ago is wonky.

~Keima's mom has got it goin' on...~



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> inb4 Keima is his own father as a result of time travel



and that's why only he can save the world (or whatever Tenri was talking about) ... because of his unique, uh, DNA resulting from i*c*st.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> And I wonder how many penis pulling jokes this chapter will allow for before it's all said and done?



The doujins are being made as we speak.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 27, 2012)

Too bad TWOGK hasn't got any males,that i can pair with Keima to make yaoi doujins


----------



## Impact (Jul 27, 2012)

Very nice chapter and elesie and her bag is just . Keima mom was just awesome this chapter and pek


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Too bad TWOGK hasn't got any males,that i can pair with Keima to make yaoi doujins



Chihiro.


----------



## raphxenon (Jul 28, 2012)

did i just reached the milf zone?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 28, 2012)

Mari's always been a milf. Now we know she's into shota.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 28, 2012)

HOLY SHIT, KEIMA'S MOM!!!

In Pigtails even!!!!​


			
				hyperdeath said:
			
		

> The time travel thing explains kind of explains why his memory of ten years ago is wonky.



Reminds me of Raku in Nisekoi and how he doesn't have 
such an excuse . . . yet


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 28, 2012)

Time to fap


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 28, 2012)

Keima's mom's hotness has always been self evident. I wonder if we'll ever get to see his dad.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 28, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> Keima's mom's hotness has always been self evident. I wonder if we'll ever get to see his dad.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 3, 2012)

Elsea playing with the orb and Keima playing on her back.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2012)

So the mystery girl has the other orb. I wonder how all this will play out?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 3, 2012)

Elsee: "Don't play games on meee!"
Me:


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 17, 2012)

Quantum Leaping


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 17, 2012)

Mercury in a white tanktop 

This scenario is finally picking up steam - he's only got 3 lives left! Wonder if he'll find some kinda save point in the future, or maybe a way to gain an extra life  

Was Tenri talking to Nikaido?


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah, I was thinking that was Nikaido as well.  And makes sense, given her Demon Team were mutual allies with the goddesses in fighting Vintage.   

Another possibility is that it isn't Nikaido, but that girl that Keima is about to save.   Because if you notice how the goddesses don't want the past changed, but yet Keima has to save the girl?   To me seems like a causality time travel, where you don't change the past, but ends up fulfilling it.  So the woman Tenri is talking to, ends up being the girl as an adult and Tenri is talking to her because she and her have somekind of connection and was waiting for Keima to go into the past to fulfill history.


----------



## Muk (Aug 24, 2012)

why would dokuro be famous? did i forget some character plot points?

2 more tries for the capturing god


----------



## Blackmasta (Aug 24, 2012)

Dokurou is the chief from the runaway spirit squad.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 24, 2012)

Dokuro...

Interested in seeing how this gets explained.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 24, 2012)

Blackmasta said:


> Dokurou is the chief from the runaway spirit squad.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2012)

EVERYTHING'S CONNECTED OH GOD


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 24, 2012)

"Operating on Elsie's level is no use!"  


But Dokurou........now things are REALLY getting interesting.

So makes me wonder that she chosen Keima because of the past and not because of his fame as the "God of Conquest".   And whatever happens at the end of this arc, explains why she had a skeleton body.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2012)

Skeleton Dokurou is hotter.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 31, 2012)

Scanlatioin for Chapter 200


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 31, 2012)

Dat checkpoint/save spot 


*Spoiler*: _speculation_ 



The appearance by Tenri this time was a surprise - it was a total anomaly in the established flow of events that we've witnessed so far. One possibility is that she sent herself back too, as support, considering Keima failed twice so far. 



Anyone have an idea who this is?


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2012)

keima being the dominant one 

yeah he takes the lead after all


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 31, 2012)

All this time I thought that was Tenri's father, not her mother.  


And Keima being annoyed Tenri didn't say hi, because she owes him in the future?   



Fenix Down said:


> Anyone have an idea who this is?



Honestly, at first I thought it was Vulcan.  But given that there are no other goddesses in the picture and Tsukiyo is above Keima.......I'm honestly not sure.  

Chibi Mari?


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 31, 2012)

Those Bath scenes is so cute :33
Kami Sama in child form,digging it yeah


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 3, 2012)

Wait so is the girl Keima is trying to save the little skull kid? How would that work?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 7, 2012)

TWGOK 201



Tyrannos said:


> Honestly, at first I thought it was Vulcan.  But given that there are no other goddesses in the picture and Tsukiyo is above Keima.......I'm honestly not sure.
> 
> Chibi Mari?



Maybe a new girl then? She looks like she's kinda in that Asuka Langley pose, so she'll prolly be a fireball. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Could it be the Vintage member at the end of this latest chapter mayhaps?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 7, 2012)

^ Never know, that's a strong possibility.

Interesting Chapter, so the girl ends up being part of Dokurou.   And Kami-sama is taking her home.  "Ma, these girls are illigitimate children of father"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 7, 2012)

Shota Keima works fast. Already living together.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 7, 2012)

Shota keima ftw :33


----------



## Kirito (Sep 7, 2012)

those vintage girls look more and more like some monsters of the week from evangelion or something like that


----------



## Muk (Sep 21, 2012)

staying alive

poor elsie

i want a kitty elsie too


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2012)

Neko Elsie :33


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello Elsie - getting abandoned.  


And Keima getting an eye full.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2012)

But she was wearing a skirt the page before.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 22, 2012)

Okay I started rewatching the show on demand and had to ask something? What does Keima get? This has been bugging me for a while. Its a contract, right? But apparently the contract is do this or lose your head, but he does not seem to get anything in return. Thats not a contract then, its basically a threat. Even in the most gimped deals with the hell, the person at least gets a wish but here theres nothing. 

Did I miss a part where they said he would get something, or will it be revealed when he completes it ala " oh by the way you get one wish, ah ill take elsie forever", or was the contract bs, and a really bad attempt to veil a threat against Keima by hell?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 22, 2012)

Keima didn't know it was a demonic contract.  He got an E-mail that he took as a challenge to his Capturing God status and accepted.   Next thing we know, bam theres Elsie and he's now on the mission to capture Weiss or get killed if he failed.

If there is a reward for fulfilling the contract, outside of him regaining his freedom, it never was mentioned.   But given the recent events, I wouldn't be surprised if the collar ends up being a fake and the real reward basically him growing up and discovering the joys of being a master of a harem.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 23, 2012)

Now I see why Keima was sent that email from hell.

He's basically the reason Dokurou converted Old Hell to New Hell.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 23, 2012)

Keima's reward is being pursued by all the wimmez.


----------



## Impact (Sep 23, 2012)

Big brother keima


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 24, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Keima didn't know it was a demonic contract.  He got an E-mail that he took as a challenge to his Capturing God status and accepted.   Next thing we know, bam theres Elsie and he's now on the mission to capture Weiss or get killed if he failed.
> 
> If there is a reward for fulfilling the contract, outside of him regaining his freedom, it never was mentioned.   But given the recent events, I wouldn't be surprised if the collar ends up being a fake and the real reward basically him growing up and discovering the joys of being a master of a harem.



Thats not a contract though? A contract is where both parties get something. He had his freedom before the contract so that would not count as compensation. I dont want to bring in the legal definition of a contract, but any film, book, show, manga, any media that has had contract depicted always has both sides getting something, although the twist is often its not what they expected.

In TWGOK Hell got Keima's cooperation, and he got nothing. That not a contract. I mean thats the linch pin for the show and its such bullshit. 
I am not even going to get into the details that the email was misleading, but reading the email it never says do you want something etc. It just says are you really the capturing god etc etc, and served more of a taunt then anything.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 24, 2012)

Not going to debate if you got a problem with an aspect of the story, thats something you take up with the creator.  

But basically, Keima didn't read the terms and conditions before accepting, and thats why you read these things (especially with internet stuff).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 25, 2012)

^he did read it, in fact he read it out loud. There was no fine print. 

And no he does not have to read anything, its not a contract. 

this

It phrased as a dare, but a dare is not binding. Its say if you can capture this girl press this button. 

I dont want to be a stickler over a small detail, but it just rubs me the wrong way that Keima gets put into a situation where his life is at risk with no reward essentially as a favor to hell of all places.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 25, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^he did read it, in fact he read it out loud. There was no fine print.
> 
> And no he does not have to read anything, its not a contract.
> 
> ...



Because just maybe ... I dunno, he loves his job already? He was suckered into something he didn't want I know, but he's not complaining as much now as he did in the past.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 25, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^he did read it, in fact he read it out loud. There was no fine print.
> 
> And no he does not have to read anything, its not a contract.
> 
> ...



A contract is an agreement between two parties.  So in this case the Email was the contract itself and asked if Keima was up for the task - he agreed.   Therefore its a contract.

Besides, ever consider that we learn months down the road that this wasn't a real contract?   Given we are messing around with Dokurou in the past, this message probablly ends up just that, and it was just a taunt to get Keima to be a real Capturing God and save the world.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Those creepy giants from the sea... didn't expect something like that.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 28, 2012)

So the young powerful devil girl will be Dokurou?

Hmmmmm.


----------



## kluang (Sep 28, 2012)

Doubt is dokurou..

maybe the girl will become that tsundere teacher, who helps the squad against an old demon


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 28, 2012)

Haha, Elsie being jealous!  

And looks like Kanon was singing her Kanon Bang Bang song from the anime.   Which makes me wonder this could be a hint that Season 3 might being negotiated? 

Now the plots within plots start to show.   As I said a while back, Vintage was being used.  




Kirito said:


> So the young powerful devil girl will be Dokurou?
> 
> Hmmmmm.



Not sure.   To me it was referencing her self in the past, but that would mean Haqua and Nora would have to find a way to travel to the past.

Or maybe she was sending Haqua and Nora to her real body in the present, which could've been in somekind of suspended animation and ends up reuniting Dokurou.

Sensei appears to be powerful, but she wouldn't be "far away".

So the last possibility that I can think of, is Elsie's older sister.


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 2, 2012)

Has this manga been released in English?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2012)

YFW the young, powerful devil Dokurou is talking about is Elsie.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 4, 2012)

The mystery girl who was on the cover of 200 has finally made her debut. 

She and Keima seem to be getting along quite well 
I do not envy that teacher. At all.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 4, 2012)

I can see the ending.

This is a convoluted route of trying to change the past so the future can be changed too. Something positive will happen ... maybe the thing they want to change is Dokurou's death?

Anyway, the consequence will be that Urara will be added to the harem, an unwitting normal in the land of goddesses. She won't even lose her memories I bet, since she was unwittingly involved in a dimension-changing event.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2012)

Keima keeping that pimphand strong, putting them hoes in their place.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 4, 2012)

I love how Keima's personality better fits his elementary school self. 

Dat swag.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 5, 2012)

"How dare you kick my life around!  That's practically murder!" Ah, first loves!  

But now I see why he remarked that his life was hell up til High School.


----------



## chibbselect (Oct 6, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> She and Keima seem to be getting along quite well
> I do not envy that teacher. At all.



I loved the ending with both of them crying.  Keima went sociologist on that girl for a minute there. 

Keima's comment "that's how it was according to my memories" made me wonder if someone overwrote his memories regarding the day of the field trip, ...or maybe his older self's consciousness existing in his younger body caused him to not remember anything that day.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 6, 2012)

I think his memories were altered.  If you go back to the Tenri Flashback of the Weiss escape, Keima really didn't remember it for some reason.  And given we got Dokurou here, I wouldn't be surprised if she was the one that did it.  

Of course one reason would be so that Keima live a "normal" life, another is to protect Keima from Vintage and the others, and of course to preserve the continuity of time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2012)

Conquering dat loli.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 12, 2012)

Didn't think it was possible, but that topped his white horse entrance


----------



## Muk (Oct 12, 2012)

wow it really did top his white horse entrance 

and at least he's a child, so 'conquering' is 'legal'


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2012)

He's conquering two girls at the same time. Maximum swag activated for this arc.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2012)

How does being a gamer grant him the ability to use building site equipment?


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 12, 2012)

Emos,Shota, Lolicon, KAMI SAMA YOUR TOO GOOD!!! :33


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2012)

Zaru said:


> How does being a gamer grant him the ability to use building site equipment?



Because he's an adult.


----------



## Blackmasta (Oct 12, 2012)

Operating heavy machinery is part of being an adult


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2012)

Edited for maximum swag...


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 12, 2012)

YOUUU GENIUS.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 12, 2012)

Only an entrance Kami-sama can pull off.  

And that kiss scene, knowing Urara's watching.   Oh, he's smoooooth.  



Now we getting to the heart of the construction.  Wonder if the grandfather is working for Vintage (knowing who they are) or if he's being unknowingly used by them?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 12, 2012)

Maybe he's totally unrelated and just decided it was a nice place to build whatever it was?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 13, 2012)

Doubt it, since this construction is becoming a main part of the plot and happened to be occuring during the escape.  Too much coincidence if you ask me.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 19, 2012)

Keima.

Keima.





Keima.




It's not time to bust a nut. You couldn't in your current state right now, anyway.


I wonder how you're gonna get out of this situation too.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 19, 2012)

I love this MANGA,I never saw this coming    Omfg How you going to adult your way out of this now pek


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2012)

I loved that little text bubble saying he has the mind of an adult (17 year old gamer)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 19, 2012)

Best image is now even bester.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 19, 2012)

He opens the book and sees a picture of his Mom from her wilder days.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 20, 2012)

Does anyone  think maybe the grandfather is being used? I mean Vintage and new hell in general seems to be all women, we have not seen any men. Also the fact the secretary? is blocking her meeting the grandfather, maybe she is a disguised vintage member. 

But I got to admit, little girl makes Kubo look like a troll noob.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh man, that troll was epic!  

Making us think it was part of the mystery and ends up being pr0n.   


At the same time it brings back memories, because I actually had something similar happen to me when I was that age.  



Kira U. Masaki said:


> Does anyone  think maybe the grandfather is being used? I mean Vintage and new hell in general seems to be all women, we have not seen any men. Also the fact the secretary? is blocking her meeting the grandfather, maybe she is a disguised vintage member.



Hinted that last chapter


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 20, 2012)

Thinking about my own point, what is the deal with that? Not only the devils, but all the goddess are female as well. I know its harem, but are you telling me there is not a single male outside of the human race?


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 20, 2012)

* 	 'The World God Only Knows' There's only one God.we don't need another
*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2012)

re: Latest chapter

Urara puts the Goddesses' attempts at getting Keima to shame. I guess this is the level of an adult.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 26, 2012)

This chapter in a nutshell.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 26, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> This chapter in a nutshell.



No more needs to be said.

Except maybe "Do not want."


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 26, 2012)

This works too . . . except have the beam hit japan instead.

But seriously, wut?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 26, 2012)

Honestly, it's the sparkle in her eyes that disturbs me the most


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh come on, none of you played doctor with girls when you were little?

And big. But that's a little different.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2012)

Your reactions say a lot about your childhood, guys.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _My Thoughts on this Chapter_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2ALsvU50wQ[/YOUTUBE]



Well, if he's busted, he's only 7.  


Out of curiousity, I went and looked up those names on that Porn Mag cover and there is actually an actress named Mayu Ito and there was a Hentai Seiyuu that went by the name Ran Asou.   Furthmore, there was a pair named Yuuya Asou and Ran Kotobuki that connects to Japanese porn.

So apparently, Tamiki either did his research, or he has a certain fetish.  



Also, I wonder if we will eventually meet that girl on the cover?   That or we learn in the future Urura's trying to pose in such a magazine?


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 26, 2012)

Omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omgomg


----------



## Dark Travis (Oct 26, 2012)

Urara's starting to exceed Keima in being an adult.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 26, 2012)

...

I'm now starting to remember all the times we fondled genitals with my cousin under my auntie's bed whenever we went to their house.

...

Ugh. Not a memory I'd like to visit.


----------



## Rax (Oct 27, 2012)

Kirito said:


> ...
> 
> I'm now starting to remember all the times we fondled genitals with my cousin under my auntie's bed whenever we went to their house.
> 
> ...



Why the honest hell would you share that with anyone?

And Can't wait for this arc to hurry so I can see an older Urara


----------



## Kirito (Oct 27, 2012)

Ruin said:


> Why the honest hell would you share that with anyone?
> 
> And Can't wait for this arc to hurry so I can see an older Urara



Because internet anonymity. Besides, it's not like she reads Naruto or visits this forum.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 27, 2012)

Older Urara would be a full blown nympho.









And Demeter.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah I used to play doctors & motel with my boy neighbour , nothing wrong with this now I think about it


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 27, 2012)

All i have to add is that THIS is a good reason why minors aren't allowed to read adult material.


----------



## stream (Nov 9, 2012)

Heh. Ten says the old man congratulates him for getting naked with his daughter


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 9, 2012)

Keima got raped,

'Please be gentle' 

So many explicit scenes 

Shota Hentai is not my thing though 

Somebody is getting sued


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 9, 2012)

Keima turns rape into a master plan


----------



## Impact (Nov 9, 2012)

^ did you expect any less from the Capturing God


----------



## Kirito (Nov 9, 2012)

Dat Keima, using every tool in his arsenal to get what he wants


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 9, 2012)

All according to plan.   


Too bad we h ave to wait 2 weeks for the next chapter.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 10, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> All according to plan.
> 
> 
> Too bad we have to wait 2 weeks for the next chapter.



what? Again?! Noooooooo! 
All these breaks Wakaki has been taking this year is concerning. I hope he's okay.


----------



## Rax (Nov 10, 2012)

Keima is a genius

Of course his plan works.

He's the Batman of women conquering


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 10, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> what? Again?! Noooooooo!
> All these breaks Wakaki has been taking this year is concerning. I hope he's okay.



I hope he is too.    But I think he's using the time to do his research and making sure the chapter is perfect.


----------



## Rax (Nov 10, 2012)

Why the fuck did no one tell me that the third season of the anime came out recently?!


----------



## Impact (Nov 11, 2012)

^ the third season so it came out I wasn't aware


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 11, 2012)

Maybe he means the OVA?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 16, 2012)

Never believing what Tyrannos says about releases ever again (aka TWGOK 209 is out) 


*Spoiler*: __ 



hahaha, never saw a bishie grandpa before.  Interesting reveal at the end there with the fortress, and vintage arrives also. Hopefully this new Vintage duo are not just some random mooks and have some sweet characterizations.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 16, 2012)

Tyrannos is always wrong, season 3 really was the ovas 
He looked so young, and them coming already.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 22, 2012)

Well here's 210. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Apollo may prove to be even more dangerous than Urara


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 22, 2012)

11 pages 'I WAN MORE' GOES INTO 7 YEAR OLD MODE'


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 23, 2012)

Short, but cute.  

Well this answers a bit of the question.   Where we thought Keima Quantum Leaped into himself, it just ends up being a fancy switcheroo.


And with this being a short chapter and said Dec 5th, makes me wonder that we might have one heck of a Chrstimas cliffhanger for the end of the year!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 24, 2012)

Dude the grandpa cannot be a normal human. Assuming he was twenty when he had his kid, and they had theirs at twenty plus the girl being 7, he would be 47 at the earliest but probably in his fifties. The guy looks early twenties at the oldest. Plus he  seems to be aware of the demons, which at least leads me to believe there is the possiblity that he not entirely human.

By the way whats this about 3rd season and ovas, I thought there were just the two seasons and thats it? Did something new come out.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 24, 2012)

Since this is a series of goddesses and demons, I'm preeeeety sure we know his youth is a "deal with a devil".   (Of course, we yet to see demons doing that in this series, except Keima's original "deal").  That or the guy isn't human, but actually a devil himself and merely adopted the girl.

And there is no Season 3, just us wishing there was a Season 3. 

The OVA's pretty much are covering bits and pieces, most recently introducing us to Tenri and Diana.   Which we hope will spark interest for them to make a Season 3.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2012)

yfw kid Keima develops a bond with Kanon, goes back in time and forever pines for the girl that bought him games and then it affects Keima in the present


----------



## Drizzt (Nov 26, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> yfw kid Keima develops a bond with Kanon, goes back in time and forever pines for the girl that bought him games and then it affects Keima in the present



Hmm.. how about this for a mind blown moment. Perhaps.. it already did. What if Kanon acting like she did in getting him to like her causes the situation in which makes Keima hate 3-D girls and wanting to be stay with 2-D girls? And it is currently the reason why he became the 'capturing god'?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2012)

She'd probably tugged his penis when they take a bath together.


----------



## TigerTwista (Dec 1, 2012)

Lol what a way to bait keima to going to her house xD that sure didn't take long lol.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow, some time paradox shit is happening here big time, when you look beyond the usual date scenarios.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow, Apollo mega cute this chapter.   Now it's Yui's turn.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 3, 2012)

Yui's gonna rape him to convey her feelings.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 7, 2012)

Good News Everybody:




Let's go Yui Arc!


----------



## TigerTwista (Dec 8, 2012)

YES!!! Glad to hear third season was confirmed for this series.  Where do you think they'll end it though? after the goddesses arc or i guess after this arc maybe?  And i wonder what the new opening song would be like *_*


----------



## Impact (Dec 8, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Good News Everybody:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I've been waiting for this


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2012)

TigerTwista said:


> YES!!! Glad to hear third season was confirmed for this series.  Where do you think they'll end it though? after the goddesses arc or i guess after this arc maybe?  And i wonder what the new opening song would be like *_*



If they go at the same pace of previous seasons, and do all the captures, including the ghost one, I don't think they even get to Yui. So I hope that they'll speed it up. And skip the ghost girl. And Minami (if they haven't already). 

Hope they won't skip Sumire and Nanaka though pek If they can somehow end the season at Hinoki's arc . . . it'll be a good way to lay the ground work for a longshot-but-still-possible season 4 with the goddesses, and if there is no season 4, well, the climactic nature of the Hinoki arc would serve as a good exclamation mark for the anime. 


****

Oh, and 212 is out.


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 8, 2012)

That grandfather is a real gentlemen, first asking Keima if he's allergic before he drugs him...first time I have ever seen such a thing happen, in both manga and television. Btw, he's drugging of Keima seemed all too casual, now we know how he picks up girls after he's tired of looking at his porn magazines.


On a different note, is it just me or does the pacing seem a little slow?


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 8, 2012)

Didn't know Majima was an island.   Always took it as a town on the coast.   

And Keima is smart to worry of a paradox, but it's obiviously a predestination event.



TigerTwista said:


> YES!!! Glad to hear third season was confirmed for this series.  Where do you think they'll end it though? after the goddesses arc or i guess after this arc maybe?  And i wonder what the new opening song would be like *_*



I doubt they will end it.   Most likely do like the end of Season 2 and have it appear as the anime is ending, but at the same time leaving it open ended.

As for the Opening, who knows.   I liked the lady who sung the first two.  



Fenix Down said:


> If they go at the same pace of previous seasons, and do all the captures, including the ghost one, I don't think they even get to Yui. So I hope that they'll speed it up. And skip the ghost girl. And Minami (if they haven't already).
> 
> Hope they won't skip Sumire and Nanaka though pek If they can somehow end the season at Hinoki's arc . . . it'll be a good way to lay the ground work for a longshot-but-still-possible season 4 with the goddesses, and if there is no season 4, well, the climactic nature of the Hinoki arc would serve as a good exclamation mark for the anime.



Given the "Anime Restart" messages in Chapter 212, I got the impression that they might be going long-term.   So hopefully that's the case.

If they skip the Diana Arc (leaving that for the OVA) and start on Chapter 65, I could see them going up to the Hinoki Arc.   That battle with the Level 4 might get people hyped for a Season 4.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 9, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> On a different note, is it just me or does the pacing seem a little slow?



Nah, this is a different perspective of what's currently happening. Think any shounen fight in manga, and there's bound to be something happening as the fight is going on. That's what TWGOK is showing us. It never shows any fight scenes, only Keima and his girls after he finishes the job laying the groundwork for the battlefield.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 10, 2012)

Keima worried that Elsie won't appear in the future and he won't be conquering girls.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 31, 2012)

From the latest OVA i took this nice screen.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 4, 2013)

Ch 214

Oh my


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jan 4, 2013)

10charrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 4, 2013)

Took the words right out of my mouth.  

This manga just gets more and more interesting.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 4, 2013)

I see bodies, I see blood, I see monsters, I see death, I see crazy killings, I see devils being devils, Omg what is this


----------



## stream (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah, I don't actually like this arc much. It's been ages since Keima said: "It's _always_ like that! in games." 

I'm not sure if it will ever return to light comedy; if not, I'll keep reading, but I will not like it as much.


----------



## chibbselect (Jan 4, 2013)

Suddenly feels like a different manga. Faceless non-gender specific enemies wielding automatic weapons sort of diminishes Keima's god-status, since he can't seduce his way out of the situation. (where the hell did vintage get guns, anyway? Don't they use magic?)


----------



## Morglay (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow. That was a refreshing change of pace for a harem.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 4, 2013)

Also, I can't help but to wonder that one Vintage girl that had her mask smashed, could end up being a character we will soon know?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 4, 2013)

^ She kinda reminded me of glasses devil, actually. 

And did that really just happen? In my TWGOK? It feels like I wandered into a very different manga - and I kinda like it 

Just for the wtf responses I would have gotten, I would have had this as my new sig, if I wasn't so attatched to my current one:


*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 4, 2013)

That's creepy, Yeah I forgot about guns, I just don't like this.


----------



## chibbselect (Jan 4, 2013)

The story is getting interesting, but something about an enemy pointing a gun in Elsie's face seems ... cruel and uncalled for. (and an extreme transition in mood from the Keima/girl show-me-ur-wiener scene a few chapters ago.)

The mutilated guards floating in a dark, water-filled chamber reminds me of the sewer part of Resident Evil 2... (which would make Dokuro post-g virus Birkin, I guess.)


----------



## Morglay (Jan 4, 2013)

Fenix Down said:


> Just for the wtf responses I would have gotten, I would have had this as my new sig, if I wasn't so attatched to my current one:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



... Must. Not. Steal...


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 5, 2013)

What happened to my harem comedy?!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 6, 2013)

Keima got the bad ending. Basically ended up with the nice boat. 

Now he's down to his last life and he has to do everything right this time. 

But man, enraged Dokuro is horrifying.


----------



## TigerTwista (Jan 11, 2013)

d'awww


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 11, 2013)

Have i stumbled upon a brand new shitty game again?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 11, 2013)

I hope Elsie does a better job pretending to be Keima than she did as Kanon. 

Oh god...Elsie taking a bath with mom.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 12, 2013)

Dude, don't do that.   We might explode!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 12, 2013)

Was not expecting the title drop. 

It feels like we'll be introduced to the big bad soon. Or atleast a big bad. LC's sister mayhaps.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 12, 2013)

It's possible, but I always viewed Elseas's sister as not being the ultimate bad, but the leader of a group opposing Vintage.  That and if Elseas sister was to be the ultimate bad guy, then it would be too obvious of a setup that Keima had to use his godly ways to convert her to the light.   And after the Tobi / Obito thing, I want some surprise in a manga.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 13, 2013)

On chapter 57 of this right now. 

I really prefer the arc with Keima getting a girl rather than Elise's arcs(Still, they're good). My favorite arc is the Assistant Teacher arc so far.

Overall though, really enjoying it  .


----------



## MossMan (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow, that last page came out of nowhere....


----------



## stream (Jan 18, 2013)

Yay! Back in crazy conquest mode! Keima will have to work hard to monitor the flags of all three girls


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2013)

Bold move by Keima. Although a fantasy setting could only be possible with a child, so he normally wouldn't have had a chance to use that setting. And the last page completely caught me off guard.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 18, 2013)

I wonder how Keima will react as Yui's pretty much the opposite of what he knows about her (if the clothes are any indication).


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh man the Mars Omake is hillarious!  

And the Minerva Omake's just cute.  


Chapter 216:  Fantasy Conquest!   

And that unexpected ending  



Kirito said:


> I wonder how Keima will react as Yui's pretty much the opposite of what he knows about her (if the clothes are any indication).



You forgot that Yui's fetsh dressing up as a boy happened after they body swapped.   But her being there, might give an explaination why Mars ended up inside her. 

And I got the feeling that Mio's father's bankruptcy could've happened because of Keima putting a stop to the project and turning the fortress into a park.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 20, 2013)

Dangerous setting, Keima is use to being an alien like


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 25, 2013)

lol. "Hey alien, will I get taller?" "Nope. You won't."

So cold, but so true


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 25, 2013)

Guess Keima's plan for posing as an alien, got him "exposed".  



And I had the feeling Mio and Yui's families would be more connected.  But wasn't really expecting the fathers to be there at the same time.   Now things are going to get interesting.   Betting Keima just snoops and devises a plan around their plans, instead of confronting them.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 25, 2013)

more innocent stripping, your teaching kids bad things .


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 25, 2013)

Glad to see it back on the comedy path, was a little worried there with that rampage scene. This arc seemed different at first, but I see now that it was a good turn to provide us with more, non-conventional conquests. Looking forward to see how Keima will deal with it all.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm quite impressed by Wakaki's determination not to go into action, when it's really easy to take the easy way out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 26, 2013)

Yui and Mio saw Keima's ellipses. How lewd.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 26, 2013)

No, they didn't.  They saw the "wonders" of the Universe.


----------



## chibbselect (Jan 26, 2013)

What are you doing, Keima?! Now Yui's going to recognize your dong during the body switch!

Seriously though...somehow I think convincing little girls that he's an alien will have negative psychological consequences in the future. Maybe that's why they have issue later on.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 1, 2013)

Chapter 218


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2013)

The plot (among other things  ) thickens!!!


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 1, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> The plot (among other things  ) thickens!!!


More like fanservice thickens.
10/10 would look at porara again. I wonder what Urara grew up to be? Stripper? Pornstar?


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 1, 2013)

Seems like Urara got possessed by the same runaway spirit that killed her parents.. her conquest is inevitable, but I wonder how Keima will deal with the spirit once it's outside, since Elsie is not around?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 1, 2013)

At first I was like, dem hips. 

But then I wondered, how did she find clothes that fit her, especially considering she's seems oblivious to her little growth spurt. 

Then I saw that she was actually still wearing the stuff she had on earlier in the chapter 


Wakaki certainly has an eye for detail


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh my, Urura sure grew up.   Keima's got his hands full.  


And Keima giving Yanagi the Thousand years of death.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 1, 2013)

Urara from the future?  Kei Chan? Keima got captured by police oh


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 2, 2013)

Porn star oh snap


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats a real good photoshop!  

What makes it gold is if you look at her hand, it adds to the suggestiveness.  



As for the coloring, don't dig the eyes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 3, 2013)

Urara...best girl for all ages. 

So...Miyako is a demon?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 3, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So...Miyako is a demon?



You just made me notice her name! Our Drummer Miyako, best girl in the current timeline, was sent back in time, became the mother of Urara, and then got possessed by a runaway spirit and went all mass murderer on a whole group of people and herself?  

Keima was right afterall :


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2013)

New chapter is out.

Am I the only one disturbed by the fact that the author can draw mad sexy bodies but tends to ruin it with the childlike faces?


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 15, 2013)

CAN WE GET LINKS pls , PPL IS LIKE NEW CHAPTER IS OUT SPOILERS EVERYWHERE


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 15, 2013)

Apparently makeup gives negative stats.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 15, 2013)

What did she do to him that made him so angry?


----------



## Kirito (Feb 15, 2013)

Read the whole Goddess Retrieval Arc for the lols, and when I came back from a break I suddenly get a new chapter? Wakaki must love me 

Urara's mom was Jupiter. Either that or Urara's mom is Miyako.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok here's the links to 219

Urara


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 15, 2013)

Fenix Down said:


> Keima was right afterall :



Apparently she's Kayoko, not Miyako. So much for that "theory", though the idea made me laugh 

Chapter brought more questions then answers. What the hell is that ghost doing over there if the runaway spirit is in Urara, who apparently now have reality warping abbilities?


----------



## Dark Travis (Feb 15, 2013)

Clever pun chapter title.

lol at Urara's first makeup attempt.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 16, 2013)

Dark Travis said:


> Clever pun chapter title.



Dat engrish.



			
				Vino said:
			
		

> What did she do to him that made him so angry?



She basically trolled every plan Keima made to woo back Ayumi near the start of the Goddess arc . It was in 126. 




			
				PPsycho said:
			
		

> Apparently she's Kayoko, not Miyako. So much for that "theory", though the idea made me laugh



I don't know if I was more dissapointed (my crackpot theory! ) or relieved (Miyako doesn't get sent back in time to die! ) when I saw the name correction. Relieved ftw 

I'm concerned on why the Runaway spirit would awaken in this time pocket and not the one Keima was just at. Maybe it was the self-aware Doukoro coming by the grave. I have no clue how or why the image of the dead Kayako would be conjured up here and not _then_ either.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 16, 2013)

I still wonder what happens to Urara in the future.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 22, 2013)

Yui got bro-zoned


----------



## Kirito (Feb 22, 2013)

ahh yui.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh my god, the human pyramid, that had me cracking.. and the ending.. a glorious break from the story.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 22, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Yui got bro-zoned



This to 1000.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 22, 2013)

Yui and Keima confirmed for bromance.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 23, 2013)

Any Yui supporters here?

Your girl just got brozoned. Sorry Yui fans.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 23, 2013)

Yui:  Not according to plan.


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 1, 2013)

how the plot shifted so fast , and so smoothly


----------



## Rax (Mar 1, 2013)

Finish it, Keima


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 1, 2013)

Boy Urara must've inhaled that Ice Cream cone,  it was there in full at the top of Page 1, then at the bottom it was gone.  

So it ends next chapter huh.   A Kanon spinoff (OVA?)  And Season 3 news. 


Next week is sure going to be interesting.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow...the arc is already ending? Keima works fast. 

No more adult Urara. 


...until she shows up in the future.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 2, 2013)

yui, ayumi, and kanon have a rival for the hottest body


----------



## Impact (Mar 2, 2013)

Good chapter still wonder why she wants to grow up and what it has to with her mother 

Still news on S3 next Chapter


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ch.118 
New chapter is out. I swear this is the perfect manga.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 9, 2013)

"Season 3 is going Great!"    /Giggidy Giggidy!


Well the resolution came rather fast and the park basically got off-paneled.  (Which means Keima convinced the old man to stop construction and it became a predestination paradox).   Though wonder if he's done in the past or we will continue with the mystery of Dokourou?

Ah, guess we won't know for a month. 



But this Kanon spinoff sounds interesting.  Though wondering where this might develop into something long-term or just a mini series?


----------



## Kirito (Mar 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ELpmmeT69cE[/YOUTUBE]

if we'll ever get a TWGOK movie this should be playing in the end credits. :amazed


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 9, 2013)

Kirito said:


> [YOUTUBE]ELpmmeT69cE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> if we'll ever get a TWGOK movie this should be playing in the end credits. :amazed



Was about to post it before I scrolled down the thread


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 9, 2013)

Kirito said:


> if we'll ever get a TWGOK movie this should be playing in the end credits. :amazed



Does have that feeling doesn't it.   Could easily imagine either Kanon singing it or the 2-B's doing it.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Mar 9, 2013)

Kirito said:


> [YOUTUBE]ELpmmeT69cE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> if we'll ever get a TWGOK movie this should be playing in the end credits. :amazed


I don't really want that to play in the end credits. To me op 1 is the best song for TWGOK's yet


----------



## Kirito (Mar 10, 2013)

klad said:


> I don't really want that to play in the end credits. To me op 1 is the best song for TWGOK's yet



an english song in a japanese movie offers the best chance to cross over. don't you want twgok to cross over? many animated films have started doing it.

on the chapter:

"An idol group where everyone sings horribly? This would sell!"

but that's akb48


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 10, 2013)

"I wonder if Nii-sama's singing is the work of the devil?"  

"Don't go attaching weird things to girls!"


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 10, 2013)

Part 2 of the spinoff was disturbing lol.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm happy that he didn't need to kiss the loli girl at the end


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 10, 2013)

Is Keima ever going to hook up with Elsie?


----------



## Kirito (Mar 11, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Is Keima ever going to hook up with Elsie?



short answer: nope

long answer:


*Spoiler*: __ 





nope


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 23 (Mar 30, 2013)

At the new chapter lol.
I didn't know Doukoru was an asian teenage girl


----------



## Kirito (Mar 30, 2013)

dokurou for sister?


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 30, 2013)

Interesting, he talked to future Dokurou.  But was she really still alive?  Or this was before her death?  


But if past Dokurou returns with Keima to the future, she very likely will be sister #2.     (Or would Mari regard her #3 and think Haqua was #2?)


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 30, 2013)

Time for Keima to get some sort of magic power or item. Idc just give him something really cool :33


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 30, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> But if past Dokurou returns with Keima to the future, she very likely will be sister #2.     (Or would Mari regard her #3 and think Haqua was #2?)



I now want this to happen, just for another Mari gets angry at Keima's father reaction. 
It would be funny if an entire harem of his illegitimate daughters actually did show up on Mari's doorstep one day.


----------



## TigerTwista (Apr 13, 2013)

Soo....setting up his future wifes....sounds legit  lol  That's crazy, its like he's doing the story in reverse.  The ending has been written and he's pretty much done the middle but he has to set up the beginning...how the heck does that work.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 13, 2013)

That's odd... he came not to see true the ending but to make the beginning.
This arc feels more and more like a game.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 13, 2013)

I really don't get why he has to do this. Someone explain this business to me.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 13, 2013)

Basically put, Keima originally was found to be a unique person that uses love, which was the type of person that was needed to save the world.   But first, in order to save the future, he had to fix the past and basically turn it into a predestination paradox.

Because if he didn't change the past then the goddesses would've been captured during the escape.   And the future would never have happened.


Well, thats what I'm thinking.


----------



## TigerTwista (Apr 13, 2013)

So Keima is basicly working to make a paradox....Dx why must time travel get so tricky


----------



## Kirito (Apr 13, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I really don't get why he has to do this. Someone explain this business to me.



Keima has already ensured his future, now he has to take care of his past

it's truly "the world god only knows"

its a paradox.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 13, 2013)

This is heavy, doc.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hmm, story just moved forward a little bit, I actually want to see how those girls ended up with goddeses except Tenri


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 20, 2013)

Everybody is all weird, so it's girl selection time for Keima


----------



## Kirito (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow. he's being all cool beans about it


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 21, 2013)

I imagine that they choose their hosts without Keima's help, except Diana.   I suspect Keima will return to the future after he witnesses the Weiss escape with Tenri.   That's why he couldn't rememmber that part.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 21, 2013)

I wonder if the mention about Elsie was simply because she's a klutz.. or there's more to it and she's actually someone important?


----------



## Kirito (Apr 21, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> I wonder if the mention about Elsie was simply because she's a klutz.. or there's more to it and she's actually someone important?



spoiler: elsie is actually her own big sister

wat a tweeest

not. everyone has predicted this at some point


----------



## stream (Apr 21, 2013)

I was interested by the part about Satyr consisting of people from distinguished families of Hell. Wasn't Nora from such a family?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 21, 2013)

stream said:


> I was interested by the part about Satyr consisting of people from distinguished families of Hell. Wasn't Nora from such a family?



Yeah, that's how she got into Vintage. 

But the way she acted, it was like she wasn't in the know and wanted to find things out.  So don't think her family has let on.



Kirito said:


> spoiler: elsie is actually her own big sister
> 
> wat a tweeest
> 
> not. everyone has predicted this at some point



Think that was the first time I saw someone suggest it.  Would be quite the twist if she was. 



PPsycho said:


> I wonder if the mention about Elsie was simply because she's a klutz.. or there's more to it and she's actually someone important?



Occam's Razor would suggest yes.

Makes me wonder if Dokurou sent her to Keima because Keima mentioned her in the past?   Or if there was more to it?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2013)

Chibi goddess hosts coming up. 

No more Urara?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 21, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No more Urara?



I wouldn't say Urara's gone.  Given Grandfather Shiratori was remembering Keima's name, I got a strong feeling that when he returns to the present, Keima will be seeing them again.  

And we never know, the Shiratori household very well could've been aiding Keima to some degree all this time that we never really caught on yet.   Remember the Shiratori's were working with Mio and Yui's fathers.  (I could easily see Mio getting financial miracle that was waiting for her when she was of age.)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 25, 2013)

In the meanwhile, Keima finds a way to kill Mio's father in the past in order to open that gap in her heart.


----------



## Kirito (May 1, 2013)

so does this mean altered future?


----------



## PPsycho (May 1, 2013)

Just what the hell is going on, Keima's reactions to everything he saw were priceless 
And Elsie without her sensor pek I must fotoshop and color it black on the other frames lol.

Seriously though, I wonder how Keima will survive this mayhem. Maybe Elsie will disguise him as a girl with her celestial robe?

Chapter for those too lazy to find it themselves Ch.42


----------



## Tyrannos (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, Keima's reactions were priceless.  

But I don't see Keima dressing up as a girl.   Instead, I think he's going to do his goddly duty on that #1 girl.   Then the other girls will fall in line and event cleared.


----------



## PPsycho (May 1, 2013)

Yes, that seems likely. 
I know it's been long since this arc started, but gotta mention it. While I usually hate the concept of forcing a character into a temporary child form(hated it in Black Cat) in this setting it actually works. It makes for more creative conquests without feeling repetitive or crossing the illegal border(well, technically, part with Urara was a close call- though it made it all the more hilarious). Can't wait to see what Wakaki sensei will come up with next!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 1, 2013)

<------- Rooting for Team Potion to make a comeback.

Looks like this is gonna be a fun arc. Reminds me of the Gintama popularity contest - maybe Wakaki is also a fan 

Interestingly enough, one of the alternate realities Keima warped to before he went back in time was an all girls school, while another one was an all boys school.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 2, 2013)

You guys read chapter 226? It's going to be beautiful. And yes Tenri X Keima is coming. My favourite thing ever


----------



## Kirito (May 2, 2013)

klad said:


> You guys read chapter 226? It's going to be beautiful. And yes Tenri X Keima is coming. My favourite thing ever



popularity contest happens, and keima will think about tenri's affection for him. he will slowly make tenri the most popular girl in the school, then conquer her, giving keima the biggest harem in his life while removing the rule about boys being stuck in first floor classrooms!

but i guess it's so easy to predict huh.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 11, 2013)

My my, thats a pretty big grade schooler.  


Well, I was sortof right in guessing he was going to do his godly duty on #1.  But should've realized the obvious that he was going to make Tenri the #1.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2013)

If the other goddesses didn't go to the same school as him, how is he going to prep them? 

 @Elsie being ranked last


----------



## PPsycho (May 12, 2013)

Meow....


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 12, 2013)

Yes! Let there be more TenriXkiema! 
And doesn't Tenri just look adorable?!


----------



## Kirito (May 12, 2013)

called it.

also, i think this event will be the trigger why tenri likes keima. i believe her reason for liking keima isn't just the tunnel weiss event.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 12, 2013)

Na, I don't think this event is what caused her to fall in love with Keima, because I got the impression she already has feelings for him.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 12, 2013)

Kirito said:


> called it.
> 
> also, i think this event will be the trigger why tenri likes keima. i believe her reason for liking keima isn't just the tunnel weiss event.


It's more than just the tunnel. She always liked Keima because he so strong. No matter what happened in class or anything else he always playing games and kept going. She saw him as a strong person unlike herself who was weak and to shy. 
Their backstory is beautiful


----------



## Mei Lin (May 18, 2013)

Keima is made for crossdressing


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 18, 2013)

Was that Mio there on the first panel of page 12? 
You see the back of her twin tails there at first, but then when it switches to Tenri's viewpoint, she's gone. Spooky. 

Tenri's comedy act was great - that performance totally should have steamrolled the duo tho


----------



## Kirito (May 18, 2013)

wow, i like this new girl. she's cute and funny

what was her name again?

oh it was Katsushota Keimoe


----------



## Drizzt (May 18, 2013)

I believe that Keima's Beauty Queen Contest is going to backfire on him.. with him winning the throne as Queen!!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 18, 2013)

Sumire and Sex-hair Shogi-Girl . . .


----------



## Tyrannos (May 18, 2013)

For a second, I was thinking that was a young Kanon helping Tenri.  

Though I got the feeling that someone we know is that girl at the end.  My gut feeling was Mio, but who knows.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 18, 2013)

Hi Potion said:


> Sumire and Sex-hair Shogi-Girl . . .


The 3rd season looks like it's going to be great. I can not wait to see Tenri in it


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _hmm_ 








I hope they animate her arc in there too, but it feels like that too will be on the chopping board.


----------



## Kirito (May 18, 2013)

Hi Potion said:


> *Spoiler*: _hmm_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



totally thought of that too once i saw Keimoe


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 19, 2013)

Hi Potion said:


> *Spoiler*: _hmm_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew that Keima looked like someone but I couldn't place my hands on it.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 19, 2013)

Keimoe should have modeled the wig after Best-Hair:




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 19, 2013)

Now you know why Kanon is so popular...she looks like a crossdressing shota Keima.


----------



## TigerTwista (May 25, 2013)

there's just something about shy girls that appeals to me  oh Tenri why you so adorable xD.  So how many chapters til you think someone is going to make a move


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 25, 2013)

Every week it feels more and more like we are reading loli. He's not ganno pull a Urara on us again right?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 25, 2013)

Oh that was a hillarious chapter, Keima sure know how to pull people's strings.  

For a moment, I thought he was going to get busted and the plan ruined when the girl overheard things.


----------



## kruchy (Jun 1, 2013)

New chapter:
_*Chap. 25*_


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 1, 2013)

Is it me, or that girl on page 16 is holding a dildo?


----------



## Kirito (Jun 1, 2013)

keima looks so much like his conquests


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 2, 2013)

Chibi Ayumi incoming.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2013)

"Join forces with me, little boy that likes to cross dress...and we can rule the world!"

#1 ranked girl sure is a genius.


----------



## Planeptune (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Kirito (Jun 17, 2013)

this girl won't remember her conquest, as all the girls in school.

however, i predict that once keima, elsie, and dokurou (don't think she's returning tho) will get back to the preesent, it will have changed, and everyone will have some kind of unexplained attraction to keima because of this whole elementary school ranking shit. no one will remember of course, save for the ones with the goddesses especially tenri and ayumi


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hopefully it goes back to my KeimaXTenri shipping which I do so love.
Still, I want to see how this plays out.


----------



## Planeptune (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## PPsycho (Jun 22, 2013)

Cute interactions. Or rather, lack of them.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2013)

So when Ayumi finds out that Keima's five-timing her...


----------



## TigerTwista (Jun 29, 2013)

What? making the god of conquest kneel?   This oughta be interesting


----------



## Kirito (Jun 29, 2013)

this is actually really interesting. keima's real weak against aggressive personalities you know? this 6th grader isn't above using brute force to get what she wants. how will the god of conquest decrypt this puzzle?


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 29, 2013)

I too have a feeling that this girl will prove a worthy opponent. But Keima have Tenri to help, so I'm sure they'll be fine. If Vintage decides to step in there's always Elsie.

...so let's hope Vintage will not step in.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 5, 2013)

Ho ho, Keima unmasked Kaori faster than I anticipated. 

When she said the line about Keima trying to make her out to be an equal, I expect him to go into god mode and say something like, "you're presumptuous to think you are equal to a god".


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 6, 2013)

"Female Doctor Who Smokes a Pipe"

That's oddly specific


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow Keima, smooth criminal. Knew which buttons to push, as always. I'm getting hyped for this confrontation


----------



## Wrath (Jul 6, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> "Female Doctor Who Smokes a Pipe"
> 
> That's oddly specific


Do you doubt the Word of God?

It's always amusing when people think they're smarter than Keima.


----------



## stream (Jul 7, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> "Female Doctor Who Smokes a Pipe"
> 
> That's oddly specific



Yeah, I'm thinking there might be a very specific game this is alluding to? No idea which, though.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 7, 2013)

time to see what keima's made of with this super aggressive sixth grader. he has no help from the goddesses this time.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 12, 2013)

How presumptuous! Only God may determine the type of end you receive.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2013)

is the 6th grader arc finally over? i don't feel like following it every week xD


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 14, 2013)

Chapter 235 out now.


Kaori on all fours.  

Wonder if Wakaki got the idea from watching Satin in Railgun.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 14, 2013)

Kaori is starting to remind me of a JoJo villain. She's just weird.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 19, 2013)

keima pulls out all the stops but can he pull out a win?

i don't think love is the answer here anymore.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jul 19, 2013)

Kaori is going to end up throwing a knife a Keima


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 19, 2013)

You know, I think you're right.   Might happen if she loses the play contest.


And I got a funny feeling Kaori is going to conn Keima into being her Romeo.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 19, 2013)

OmniOmega said:


> Kaori is going to end up throwing a knife a Keima



cue keima taking it like a boss because elsie and tenri were behind him


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, if part of Keima's plan was to anger the enemy then mission accomplished.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 20, 2013)

It's so cute when people think they're smarter than Keima.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 20, 2013)

Keima has this under control, hey that crazy bite on the neck freaking animal.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm, liking how this is playing out. The only question I have is why does a 6 grader have such a nice body?
deadlier in close range


----------



## Zaru (Jul 27, 2013)

This arc... just completely lost me. I don't even feel like reading new chapters anymore. And it's rare that I stop reading something just because it goes bad for a bit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2013)

Loved the KISS reference thrown in there


----------



## Kirito (Jul 27, 2013)

Zaru said:


> This arc... just completely lost me. I don't even feel like reading new chapters anymore. And it's rare that I stop reading something just because it goes bad for a bit.



it lost me during the whole goddess arc. then when it was nearing the end of the arc, i marathoned all the chaps.

i'm not lost anymore. maybe you jus need a break bruh


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 27, 2013)

This arc is starting to drag a bit.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2013)

TBH I stopped reading around 211 because I wasn't a fan of the whole child thing so I was gonna wait a bit until he came outta that and I'm kinda disappointed that he's still a child :/


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jul 28, 2013)

Best line ever "You're a terrible person Kiema-kun."
I'm loving this arc more and more. TenriXKeima shall prevail.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 28, 2013)

Kaori really set up Keima good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 28, 2013)

Still waiting on chibi Ayumi to show up


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 28, 2013)

Was always wondering how Tenri could so readily put up with Keima gettin NTR'd away again and again and again during the present timeline.
Seems like she was conditioned for it early


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 29, 2013)

You can't spell romantic, without NTR.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 3, 2013)

Is this all part of the conquest? Or is Keima actually becoming human? Didn't see him reacting that way since Chihiro.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 3, 2013)

Who knows until next chapter.   Either this is part of a plan to get Tenri to forgive him, or Keima's finally realized something about himself.

To me, its the later.   I'm sure we had that moment in our lives that someone said something painfully truthful that just left you stunned.


----------



## kluang (Aug 3, 2013)

Kaori really is a bitch


----------



## xingesealcmst (Aug 3, 2013)

So.. Keima's trying to create a stable time loop with the past events lining up with the "future" he experienced up to now.  Given some hints that Tenri knew what was going to happen (regarding sending Keima back), perhaps something he does to get back on her good side to stabilize the time loop is inform her of what's happening.  

It must have been sincere for Tenri to have believed him and end up loving him again, but whether or not he tells Tenri as part of his plan as part of his scheming or a genuine desire to repair that friendship, we'll see.  

And wow, Kaori's good.  Keima's getting outmaneuvered by a 6th grader. Oh dear.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm kinda getting the itch to reread this and Biscuit Hammer . . . Glasses MCs ftw 



Kira Yamato said:


> Heck, you can't spell Tenri without NTR




There goes my mind


----------



## Araragi (Aug 3, 2013)

I think this is just another part of resetting parameters. Keima has feelings too. I refuse to believe that he would give up in the middle of a conquest and he also said he doesn't have feelings for anyone which is complete BS


----------



## Kirito (Aug 3, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> To me, its the later.   I'm sure we had that moment in our lives that someone said something painfully truthful that just left you stunned.



the dominoes are all falling down. first it was the whole chihiro thing when keima discovered that chihiro had feelings for him even without the memories, and now it's tenri.

by giving in to the real, we will all be saved.


----------



## chibbselect (Aug 6, 2013)

Not really sure if Keima meant the thing about not loving anyone ... I mean, I've always suspected that he's not even capable of loving someone, but didn't think it would actually come up since this manga avoids dwelling on depressing, introspective stuff. But it could easily be part of the conquest, and I've always kind of had trouble differentiating Keima's acting from his true feelings.

I can't believe 7-year old Tenri figured that out about him so quickly.

oh and NTR=never to return, as in perma-dumped


----------



## Bleach (Aug 6, 2013)

klad said:


> What does NTR mean?



"In short, the main protagonist's loved one(s) are taken or seduced away from him and the heroine might be willing or unwilling. This is to cause an emotion of deep jealousy on the reader."


----------



## Kirito (Aug 6, 2013)

klad said:


> What does NTR mean? And what is Keima planning?



hentai


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Aug 6, 2013)

chibbselect said:


> I can't believe 7-year old Tenri figured that out about him so quickly.
> 
> oh and NTR=never to return, as in perma-dumped


Can't see and ofc Tenri would figure him out so fast, she is noted to be very smart.
And Tenri can't be gone forever


Bleach said:


> "In short, the main protagonist's loved one(s) are taken or seduced away from him and the heroine might be willing or unwilling. This is to cause an emotion of deep jealousy on the reader."


HMM okay


Kirito said:


> hentai


I wouldn't beleive you but after the way the Urahara arc went. Maybe


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 6, 2013)

I was trying to think of a well known case of NTR, and then remembered Great Expectations. 

That would count, right? 

You have Pip and you got Estella. He loves her something fierce since they were kids and believes his path to the upperclass has all been laid out so they can be together. And then all his dreams and romantic fancies get obliterated as she ends up with that one jerk Bentley.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 12, 2013)

Poor Keima , is there anybody for he will like.


----------



## chibbselect (Aug 12, 2013)

Is there no chapter this week? 

@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!: I'm 90% sure I haven't read GE, (my memory sucks) but Pip/Estelle thing sounds like a textbook example of NTR


----------



## Araragi (Aug 12, 2013)

I hope there's a chapter


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Poor Keima , is there anybody for he will like.



Yokkyun


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 12, 2013)

chibbselect said:


> Is there no chapter this week?





Aladdin said:


> I hope there's a chapter



Chapter not out until the 21st.


----------



## chibbselect (Aug 13, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Chapter not out until the 21st.



fuuuuuuuuuuuuu...first the million-year HxH haitus, then Bleach goes on break, now this 

i don't even know why i get up in the morning...


----------



## Planeptune (Aug 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _English scans can't come out fast enough. Watashi Wa maximum wet!_


----------



## Kirito (Aug 16, 2013)

YEAHHHHHHH 

cant hold myself back mang, its been too long


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 16, 2013)

Planeptune said:


> *Spoiler*: _English scans can't come out fast enough. Watashi Wa maximum wet!_



Well, we were wondering when those two would show up.  

Though what's with Ayumi's tan?


----------



## Planeptune (Aug 16, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Though what's with Ayumi's tan?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 16, 2013)

This is what we've been waiting for guys  

Chibi ayumi and chihiro


----------



## Kirito (Aug 16, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Well, we were wondering when those two would show up.
> 
> Though what's with Ayumi's tan?



why? you dislike tanned girls? 

maybe shes an outdoorsy type of girl or she loves swimming or loves running outside with a tracksuit with sleeveless straps.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 16, 2013)

More importantly, has anyone been watching the new anime season?


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 16, 2013)

Planeptune said:


>





Kirito said:


> why? you dislike tanned girls?
> 
> maybe shes an outdoorsy type of girl or she loves swimming or loves running outside with a tracksuit with sleeveless straps.



Dude, you guys sure put words in my mouth.  I never said I didn't like tanned chibi Ayumi.  

I was just wondering why she's more tanned as a kid than her present self as a teenager?   Especially when she's obviously still quite the outdoors girl?


----------



## Planeptune (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 17, 2013)

Kirito said:


> why? you dislike tanned girls?
> 
> maybe shes an outdoorsy type of girl or she loves swimming or loves running outside with a tracksuit with sleeveless straps.



Or maybe she just went to the beach.


Seems like Keima finally got tired of all of this, in the world where he came from a lot of girls are suffering because of him, seems like he don't want that world to exist anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Aug 17, 2013)

YES, TenriXKiema will soon become cannon. This arc is setting it all up quite nicely. LET IT HAPPEN OH LORD YES


----------



## chibbselect (Aug 17, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> More importantly, has anyone been watching the new anime season?



*raises hand* Impressions: lots of material left out but fun to watch, Ayumi's sweat scene incoming ... but it's still not as important as chibi Ayumi's tan.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 17, 2013)

chibbselect said:


> *raises hand* Impressions: lots of material left out but fun to watch, Ayumi's sweat scene incoming ... but it's still not as important as chibi Ayumi's tan.



Yes they have left out some scenes. 

True, true. Chibi ayumi


----------



## Kirito (Aug 17, 2013)

klad said:


> YES, TenriXKiema will soon become cannon. This arc is setting it all up quite nicely. LET IT HAPPEN OH LORD YES



really? all i saw was how the spotlight was sneakily shown on chihiro. i can safely say ayumi's out of the running now, and elsea/elsee's straight up in love with keima.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Aug 17, 2013)

Kirito said:


> really? all i saw was how the spotlight was sneakily shown on chihiro. i can safely say ayumi's out of the running now, and elsea/elsee's straight up in love with keima.


Ayumi was never competition to begin with >_>. Chihiro is still some kind of chance but Tenri has always been most important(IMO) since she was his childhood friend. And now it seems like it's Tenri's turn to conquer Kiema. I'm so happy I could just


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 17, 2013)

At first it looked like I was right, it being part of another Keima plot.....but that ending makes like he really might've been discouraged.



klad said:


> Ayumi was never competition to begin with >_>. Chihiro is still some kind of chance but Tenri has always been most important(IMO) since she was his childhood friend. And now it seems like it's Tenri's turn to conquer Kiema. I'm so happy I could just





Kirito said:


> really? all i saw was how the spotlight was sneakily shown on chihiro. i can safely say ayumi's out of the running now, and elsea/elsee's straight up in love with keima.





klad said:


> YES, TenriXKiema will soon become cannon. This arc is setting it all up quite nicely. LET IT HAPPEN OH LORD YES



Given this is a Harem, its likely that he will end up with all of them.......trying to keep him from playing games.  


But if there was a single winner......I think that would be a tough choice.   But this is what I think:

Elsea:  The First Girl - I found it simple that the first girl that the protagonist likes or encounters, ends up "the one in the end".   But Elsea is a devil, she able to stay and live a normal life?

Tenri:  Childhood Friend - Childhood friends sometimes end up the chosen partner.   And Tenri and Diana appear to have more reoccurring roles in the story as much as Elsea.   So a strong possibility.

Haqua:   Bathroom Tsundere - Keima has a way of keep seeing her naked, which makes me suspicious.   

Chihro:   The "Normal" girl, but yet she's really hyper.   Kind of the opposite of what Keima is.   A possibility that shouldn't be entirely ignored.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Aug 17, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Given this is a Harem, its likely that he will end up with all of them.......trying to keep him from playing games.
> 
> But if there was a single winner......I think that would be a tough choice. But this is what I think:
> 
> ...


Elsie-A good possibility but I don't see it happening? Why, mostly because of the reason you said before about her being a devil and her food trying to kill Keima. That and her personality doesn't suit the divine one. To little brain in this one.

Tenri-Childhood friend, you should know my thoughts on this. She may be shy but she enough intelligence to keep up with Keima and do better than him.

Haqua- I don't see it, to little interaction and she would have to leave hell too no?

Chihiro- I really do not like this bitch. She has the closest personality to Keima yet, but for some odd reason they don't click. I'm not sure why. Hopefully Keima has moved on.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 17, 2013)

Keima is really hitting that depression zone, somebody need to cheer him up. Elsie is beyond useless, she isn't even capable of this. We need the a match for Kami Sama.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2013)

Ruining the glorious chibi Ayumi reveal with a chibi Chihiro reveal.


----------



## chibbselect (Aug 18, 2013)

Poor Keima. This series is generally so light-hearted too... not that I mind this direction. When issues like Keima being mean/unfaithful or lying to girls came up throughout the manga, they'd quickly get dismissed by some comedic thing ('that's how it happens ... IN GAMES'), or justified by larger problems like Vintage, so the series never really stopped to examine the problems it was glossing over. (ie: Keima inserting himself into girls' lives, then ditching them). Now, though, it's like Keima suddenly realized the problems raised by everything he's been doing so far.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 19, 2013)

Uggggggggggh this panel was drawn so well, it made her look so pretty.

My heart can't handle this. ;_____;


----------



## chibbselect (Aug 23, 2013)

This present time baby-sit Keima sub-plot is ridiculous  
and Luna (ie Vulcan) said he has amnesia, while a couple of the other goddesses didn't offer their hosts any explanation at all for why Keima was throwing a continuous tantrum? They're just as forthcoming with critical information as Keima is... Still, I like the interactions between the girls. Shiori is still lacking confidence.



First Tsurugi said:


> Uggggggggggh this panel was drawn so well, it made her look so pretty.
> 
> My heart can't handle this. ;_____;



Too sad...I hope Chihiro gets some kind of resolution. (or maybe getting over Keima is a resolution)


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 23, 2013)

Short chapter, but that ending was hilarious!  

Well, looks like the arc will be soon hitting the action portion.



chibbselect said:


> Shiori is still lacking confidence.



A bit, but she's really starting to gain confidence in herself that she talk so openly.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice to see the goddess girls getting along


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow, Tenri.  You go girl!


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Aug 31, 2013)

I was expecting more plot developement with Keima and Tenri..... Not this, although some good character building for Tenri. Kind of feel disappointed.....


----------



## Kirito (Aug 31, 2013)

that's what tenri always needed. confidence.

glad she's gaining some guts.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 31, 2013)

Kirito said:


> that's what tenri always needed. confidence.
> 
> glad she's gaining some guts.


But presumably she has to lose her confidence again so that she can turn into Present Tenri?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 31, 2013)

Wrath said:


> But presumably she has to lose her confidence again so that she can turn into Present Tenri?



this is the world god only knows. keima might change the past to change the present instead of changing the past to keep the present.

but yeah, who knows. maybe this is a one-off thing.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 31, 2013)

Kirito said:


> that's what  always needed. confidence.
> 
> glad she's gaining some guts.



I know Amazon says it's Tenri, but obviously that is Shiori in the box.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 6, 2013)

Tenri was so cute, flapping in the air like that


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Sep 6, 2013)

I-is Tenri conqueering Kiema? Shy quiet girl making the anti-social fall in love with her. How nice.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 7, 2013)

Tenri's so cute!  

Now we finally are getting to the heart of the past.


----------



## chibbselect (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm a week late in saying this, but... Kaori: "I'll live in a huge house, I'll wear cute clothes, all the traffic lights I see will be green, and all the people I hate won't exist"? AND SUDDENLY I SYMPATHIZE WITH YOU, KAORI...(except I'd wear suave clothes, I guess) 

I think it's kind of weird that Tenri is so dedicated to Keima despite only hanging around for a little while and being forced to do popularity contests for him. Looking forward to their conversation (in the middle of a Keima-depression-induced apocalypse, no less) next chapter.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 9, 2013)

KeimaxTenri true ending confirmed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2013)

This is probably the moment where Tenri gains whatever knowledge it was when she told Diana "Keima is..."


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 12, 2013)

That introduction.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Sep 12, 2013)

So beautiful


----------



## Butcher (Sep 13, 2013)

Damn son Tenri been improving over these last few chapters .

Probably won't beat mah Shiori, but I see her becoming one of my favs though.


----------



## chibbselect (Sep 13, 2013)

That wasn't much of a talk... :/
'come back' 
'no' 
'ur sad come back' 
'okay'


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Sep 13, 2013)

chibbselect said:


> That wasn't much of a talk... :/
> 'come back'
> 'no'
> 'ur sad come back'
> 'okay'


That was quite an inaccurate way of describing it. Are you sure you read the chapter?


----------



## chibbselect (Sep 14, 2013)

klad said:


> That was quite an inaccurate way of describing it. Are you sure you read the chapter?



I meant I was expecting the conversation to be a bit deeper, I guess.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 14, 2013)

chibbselect said:


> I meant I was expecting the conversation to be a bit deeper, I guess.



eh cut them some slack. tenri's just a kid at that point. also, no room to wax philosophical since theyre iin trouble.


----------



## chibbselect (Sep 17, 2013)

Kirito said:


> eh cut them some slack. tenri's just a kid at that point. also, no room to wax philosophical since theyre iin trouble.



Fair enough-- I retract my complaint. 

I wonder what Keima is going to do about Kaori's intimate rendition of Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Sep 20, 2013)

That troll ending...


----------



## Planeptune (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm a time traveler!  :rofl

And Kaori's sabotage.  Na, she wouldn't do something that simple! 






But aww, TWGOK next week.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 5, 2013)

So beautiful.
 Tenri in that dress is so cute!!!!!!!
And is TenriXKiema official now?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes, that was really good!  Especially how he told the truth within the play itself!  

With him revealing that stuff, guess he will return back to the present.   Which means the chapter will end.   But now we know what Tenri told Diana... it's whatever is on page 3. 




But no chapter next week!


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 11, 2013)

Elsie finally did something useful


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 11, 2013)

This arc is taking a long time, almost been a year since it all started.
Anyway good chapter


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 11, 2013)

WTG Elsie!  

Typical baddies, going after one another.  But surprised Keima wants to take off the collars, since he has to maintain the timeline.  And surprised he wants to save Kaori, was expecting karma getting her and she ends up being impregnated with the Weiss, and it ends up one of the big ones we saw on the island.


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 11, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> And surprised he wants to save Kaori, was expecting karma getting her and she ends up being impregnated with the Weiss, and it ends up one of the big ones we saw on the island.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 11, 2013)

elsie's been doing great these past couple of chapters. coming tight in crunch time!


----------



## stream (Oct 11, 2013)

I love how the plan he gave to Tenri contains the words "you do not have to talk to Keima", walkthrough-style…


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 11, 2013)

'nuff said.


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Kirito (Oct 18, 2013)

was elsie going overtime on studying her celestial robe before this all happened? i swear she's progressing so fast.

where is the "kill her" option, keima?


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 18, 2013)

Kirito said:


> was elsie going overtime on studying her celestial robe before this all happened? i swear she's progressing so fast.
> 
> where is the "kill her" option, keima?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 18, 2013)

Kirito said:


> was elsie going overtime on studying her celestial robe before this all happened? i swear she's progressing so fast.



It's crazy man. Competent LC has blown my mind like 5 times over.  
She's so . . . . _reliable_ 

Dokkuro kissing and glomping keima was awesome .And with little Tenri is right there too, once again getting a first hand taste of what her future will be like.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 18, 2013)

I won't be surprised Keima actually does create that fourth option.   



I'd say throw the bitch to the wolves.


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## stream (Oct 25, 2013)

Ooh BURN


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2013)

I was wondering whether there was a way to save Kaori without giving her what she wanted. Good job.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 25, 2013)

I lol'd throughout the whole thing.
Still Kaori is like my 3rd favourite now.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 25, 2013)

Hah, Nice!   Scare the crap out of Kaori!  Guess she'll be a good girl from now on.  


And I got a feeling Elsie was outside, catching the remote to turn off the machine.   That or she undid all the collars and when it hits 0, nothing happens.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 25, 2013)

Poor Kaori. Always three steps behind Keima. She even tried to use a game analogy against him. 

It's like trying to beat Luffy by challenging him to a meat eating contest.


----------



## Planeptune (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't remember ever seeing tanned older Ayumi. Would definitely be an upgrade there. 

Dok's leaving, and Keima's still in the past . . . will we finally confront the person who has been mucking up the past?


----------



## Planeptune (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## PPsycho (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks like Keima made a serious enemy. I wonder if things with her will be resolved while still in the past, or will she come back to bite his ass in the present. The next step should be the trip ending with the release of the Weiss. Wonder how that will turn out.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 9, 2013)

We shall see.   But I got the impression from the note, that Kaori will return after Keima returns to the present.   Since she likely wouldn't want to risk being revealed while she's in school.  And with Dokurou leaving, likely means the arc will soon be ending.

So begs the question, when will we see Kaori again?   I have doubts we will see her immediately in the next arc, maybe the arc after that?



And call me crazy, but I got the funny feeling that Kaori might return as a Teacher or Teacher's aid.   After all, wasn't she like like 5 years older than Keima?   Which would have her graduating college.  And her being in a school faculty position would really screw with Keima's lifestyle.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 9, 2013)

She would be around the same age as Nakaido and Nagase 

But here's a twist- after getting schooled by Keima on games, her passion for videogames awakened. She then set out to create the ultimate game that would ensnare Keima and keep him infront of a console forever. That's right, she ended up becoming a genius game designer and scenario writer - and was also the creator of . . . .


----------



## kluang (Nov 9, 2013)

Kaori final boss


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 9, 2013)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> She would be around the same age as Nakaido and Nagase
> 
> But here's a twist- after getting schooled by Keima on games, her passion for videogames awakened. She then set out to create the ultimate game that would ensnare Keima and keep him infront of a console forever. That's right, she ended up becoming a genius game designer and scenario writer - and was also the creator of . . . .



You know, that would be the ultimate mindfuck with Keima.

And it hits even harder when you compare Yokkun to Kaori.   In some respects, they do seem somewhat similar.   Which makes this possibility hilariously possible.


----------



## stream (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow, revelations! Pity I didn't get any of it. We're going to see her again I guess… What was the flashback out of?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2013)

I also am seriously wondering what Keima realized here.

Well I'm back in on this manga, skipped most of that school stuff since it was boring


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 15, 2013)

I've seen Nikaido's name thrown around as to who Dok becomes in the future, but . . . I don't really buy it.

I mean, it makes sense in a way, but we see a pic of her in high school in ch39, and they still look nothing alike. She's not wearing a collar then either. Also, the girl in Keima's flashback thing this chap didn't even have Nikaido's signature hair strand over the middle of her face. 




Kinda funny to see how much Dok's appearance has changed since her first appearance tho. 




> Tyrannos said:
> 
> 
> > You know, that would be the ultimate mindfuck with Keima.
> ...



I am now convinced this needs to happen


----------



## rajin (Nov 22, 2013)

*251 english
40*


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Nov 22, 2013)

New chapter came out so fast it's unbelievable. Elsie saw here sister? Been almost 230 chapters since we've seen her.
10/10 as usual though.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice teaser with the sister sighting, but noticed it was like a blur.   So it could end up Elsie returning to the past in some future arc or something.  

But be nice next chapter Elsie goes after her and we learn more.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Nov 29, 2013)

New chapter is out
Chapter 320 is out!


----------



## stream (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey, grandpa is back!
…Oh, this means we'll see Ooh la la again, all grown up!


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Nov 29, 2013)

The author is really pushing this arc, in fact, this may just be the LONGEST arc yet. But it's really good.

And I hope kid Keima didn't just forsee a harem ending


----------



## Rax (Nov 29, 2013)

Keima and all his bitches


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm guessing Ayumi beating little Keima, why he started not caring about girls.  


But that ending sure was unexpected.


----------



## Impact (Nov 29, 2013)

That ending got me excited for the next chapter 

honestly didn't expect that.


----------



## Rax (Nov 29, 2013)

Big ol' Monsters


----------



## TigerTwista (Dec 7, 2013)

poor Tenri lol.  Looks like the motorcycle mom strikes again


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 7, 2013)

Chapter 253


"I'll be driving safely.  I'm a senior citizen afterall."  

Yui getting dragged off to a nunnery.  




But awww, we have to wait 3 weeks for the next chapter.


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 7, 2013)

I thought at first that the chapters showing the present time are simply fillers and comedic relief, I'm glad the godesses and hosts are still getting attention.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 20, 2013)

Nikaidou-sensei is Human Dokurou........of the present!  

That so explains so many things.


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 20, 2013)

This is turning out nicely, props to those who expected Nikaido to be Dokurou.


----------



## stream (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes, it's all going well…
Still, Chapters like these make me nostalgic for the ol' romantic comedy capture business from the beginning of the manga. Somehow, it has become all drama since then.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 20, 2013)

Ayumi's bust size looked amazing here. And I don't even like her.
Also I'm liking how things are going.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 20, 2013)

Keima's mom's flustered reaction to seeing Nikaido . . . holy hell, I am all for that pairing  

Can't wait for Urarara to show up and raise hell with the goddesses.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow, that was a bit shocking. I liked this chapter because it talked of Ellies past,and basically the children of New Hell.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 28, 2013)

Bravo to all of you guys who correctly speculated that Akari was LC's sis.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 28, 2013)

I knew the sister was right in front of us, but Akari?   Makes me wonder how dense Elsie really is?  

And after all this time, she's not even her real sister.  





But with the brief blurb about Keima's father, makes me wonder if we will finally soon get to meet him?


----------



## Rax (Dec 28, 2013)

Elsea dies and someone in Japan gets stabbed by me


----------



## Araragi (Dec 28, 2013)

Ellie dying would be a terrible move. I would rather have one of the goddesses die (when they're power is no longer necessary) but that would never happen.

Death flags mean nothing to Keima, by the way. He's god after all.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 28, 2013)

I love the title of the manga but is it a good manga? I've seen the covers of the novels and it doesn't look like something I would be interested in.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 28, 2013)

It is very good and recommended if you're into romcom's with a twist.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 28, 2013)

It is probably the best romcom out there. Now, if you're not into romcoms, then well, there are still worse things to read. Check out the first chapter and see what's up.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 28, 2013)

"Death flag"

NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Raptor (Dec 28, 2013)

More than surprised about them been sisters, (something I was sure about a long time ago)  I find the revelation that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they are not real sisters surprising.   They look alike, their hair type and color are pretty much the same and both are left handed.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jan 10, 2014)

....... I wanna read the next chapter. 
Not enough answers yet.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 10, 2014)

Little Keima getting a lap pillow.  

Well, guess we know what's going to happen.  The transport happens and Keima arrives just in time as the colossus attacks and the goddesses go into the offensive and stops it.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 17, 2014)

Giant fetus, brutal bloody fights, Keima still trapped in the past... shit is getting real here. A much needed change of pace compared to the rather boring "past school arc" or whatever I should call it


----------



## son_michael (Jan 17, 2014)

Both this manga and fairy tail have been really shook up as of late. Can't believe Dokuro got stabbed like that, I hope she doesn't die or get captured.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jan 17, 2014)

The author really has got to learn how to milk his fights. He's to give each fight a bottle and feed it until it grows into a proper fight.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow, Lune getting her head violently bashed in was quite unexpected.  

Though, for the first time, I got the "manga is ending" vibe.   Given that embryo at the end, feels somewhat like an upcoming last boss climax battle.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 24, 2014)

258


*Spoiler*: __ 



After seeing what Lune's doin, I'm kinda impressed that Haqua was able to last as long against her as she did.


----------



## chibbselect (Jan 24, 2014)

...it was only two panels, but Ayumi's making a "ima ruin everything" face. (Get er', Tenri!)



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing what Lune's doin, I'm kinda impressed that Haqua was able to last as long against her as she did.



When did those two fight?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow, this chapter was really good.   So next chapter is the climax.   Too bad it's 2 weeks away!


----------



## Soranushi (Jan 27, 2014)

^^I don't think you should worry about the February 5th date, as I'm pretty sure it's referencing the magazines official release date, rather than the day we Internet denizens will get it. Weekly Shonen Sunday the magazine that releases TWOGK officially comes out on Wednesdays; but just like most other Manga Magazines, we tend to get the chapters a few days earlier.

So we should be getting the next chapter this coming Friday as we normally do.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 31, 2014)

259 is up

O snap. Literally.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 31, 2014)

Indeed.  

Glad it wasn't a 2 week wait.  This battle is getting really good.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2014)

New chapter out.

Didn't expect this to actually happen.


----------



## Rax (Feb 7, 2014)

Done fucked up


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 7, 2014)

I guess that's the end of the manga. Its had its ups and downs, but it's been a good run.
See you guys around for Wakaki's next  series


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 7, 2014)

I love how the chapter titles are often references to songs, wonder if it's just the translation or intentional by the author.

EDIT: or am I just reading too much into it alltogether lol.


----------



## TigerTwista (Feb 7, 2014)

A bad end? I don't think so  the god of conquest doesn't believe in bad ends lol


----------



## maupp (Feb 7, 2014)

So is the Chibi arc over(haven't read it since the chibi arc started)


----------



## TigerTwista (Feb 7, 2014)

Why not just give the arc a blank slate


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Tenri, the heroine every manga deserves! How will she get out of this one?


----------



## Smoke (Feb 7, 2014)

Imouto mode Nikaido made my "hhnngggg" levels go through the roof.




It's pretty obvious now that Keima needs to end up with her. I mean, they go even farther back than with the girls (tenri not included)


----------



## Bill from Accounting (Feb 7, 2014)

This entire arc was made just so that the author can make nikaido say those incredible words


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 21, 2014)

Chapter 261 is out.

Rather quick chapter.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 22, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> Chapter 261 is out.
> 
> Rather quick chapter.



Boring fits it better


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 23, 2014)

Stop right there .

Tenri needed more panel time in this and NO ONE else. This chapter should of been completely Tenri focused. Now stop it


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 28, 2014)

262 is up
We're never getting off this train in the past, are we?


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 28, 2014)

Ayumi, now isn't the time to have a temper tantrum.  There are billions of lives at stake!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2014)

Ayumi now tied with Chihiro for worst girl


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ayumi now tied with Chihiro for worst girl



Ayumi is also a way to say selfish bitch in my language.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Mar 14, 2014)

Ch.263

Does anyone else just want Ayumi to be die?


----------



## Kirito (Mar 15, 2014)

tenri just unintentionally smacked a fuck you to ayumi with her "i've loved him for 10 years"

YEAH THATS RIGHT TENRI GIVE HER THAT COLOSSAL 10-YEAR FUCK YOU


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 15, 2014)

Well, this chapter definitely narrowed the real harem down to Ayumi vs Tenri.  


But can't blame Ayumi for being angry.   Though wonder when she will learn the truth of the situation Keima was originally put in.   Even though now it looks like actual divine fate.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 17, 2014)

> *The World God Only Knows Manga to End in Next Volume*
> 
> Volume 26 will be the last
> 
> ...



That was kind of sudden, I will miss this!


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 17, 2014)

I wouldn't call it sudden, I actually thought that the conclusion of the first goddess arc will be the end, so I'm glad we got these extra bits with the past.

It's one of my favorite ongoing series, and I feel extra attachment since I've been following it almost since chapter 1. I'll miss this as well.

So, it's the perfect opportunity to speculate about the ending... my guess is it'll be pretty open, without Keima chosing a single girl, and while he'll probably return to his gamer self, he will be more open to the 3d world and real women as well. If the girls retain their memories we might get some harem gags at the end, although another memory wipe is plausible as well.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 17, 2014)

I had the feeling that the story was ending, but I was thinking we would've had one more arc left given the mystery of that devil organization and the reason Rimyuel going undercover.   But now with this news, looks like we are going to have a fast-resolution ending.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 17, 2014)

I thought it should have ended after the Goddess Arc too. 
And the Jupiter arc is a major drag. 
But this news is still a downer. 

The writing was on the wall I guess. Before the current chapter, I feared we'd spend the next year with Keima as he ran around, ruining the lives of a bunch of little girls. 

Hope we see Keima's father atleast once before it's over. 
That, and a proper "Oh-Knee Chan" from Nikaido.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 17, 2014)

Now that you mention it, makes me wonder about Keima's father.   At this point he likely get the Soul Eater Treatment and we never see him like Maka's mother.   Or the story ends in a twist and he ends up being one of those SEELE devils and Elsea really ends up Keima's sister?


----------



## Soranushi (Mar 17, 2014)

_Whoa~ kinda expected one more arc, but it did feel like it was coming to a close at the same time- so, I can't say it's really surprising. 

Anyway, since volume 25 should contain chapters.245-255; that means the final volume 26 will cover chapters.256-266 which leaves us with three more weekly chapters -as we just read ch.263- before the end comes knocking._


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Mar 17, 2014)

Soranushi said:


> _Whoa~ kinda expected one more arc, but it did feel like it was coming to a close at the same time- so, I can't say it's really surprising.
> 
> Anyway, since volume 25 should contain chapters.245-255; that means the final volume 26 will cover chapters.256-266 which leaves us with three more weekly chapters -as we just read ch.263- before the end comes knocking._



Only 3? I've invested to much into TWGOK's for this to happen. First Beelzebub then I watched Gurren Lagann and I can barely carry on and now this!

TWGOK was like life for me. Oh no


----------



## Kirito (Mar 18, 2014)

wow that's sad. i think wakiki just became too ambitious with the jupiter arc. the goddesses arc was great enough and it seemed like a good stopping point

looks like we have another negima on our hands gentlemen, just a more polished one


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 18, 2014)

Well it's not like there were many places left to go. Plus they already did a title drop so the end should have been seen since then.


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Freechoice (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Butcher (Mar 19, 2014)

I was really linking this arc too .

Seriously, one of the few good harem series out there. I hope he writes another manga that will be just as good as TWGOK.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm gonna miss Kaori. She was my fav heroine, even if she was a complete psycho bitch.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 21, 2014)

So like, LC is gonna come back too, right? Right? RIGHT? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



With that said, I still can't help but think this arc would have been much better if Haqua had time-traveled with Keima instead


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm very sure Elsie will be back.  Just the question if she got stuck in the past and had to wait ten years or did she get auto ported to Keima's side when time restored?  


And "Sobway"   Just the place you want to eat at!


----------



## Butcher (Mar 21, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> With that said, I still can't help but think this arc would have been much better if Haqua had time-traveled with Keima instead



Agreed.

Also, I wanted to see if my Dokuro is ok .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 21, 2014)

These chapters go by so fast.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 21, 2014)

Elsie will be back at the end to reunite with her family.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 22, 2014)

This manga. Such a well written story.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 28, 2014)

Yuri is alive .

Thank the heavens.  

Also, just finished the first season of the anime. I actually liked it more than I did the manga.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 28, 2014)

Chapter 265.


----------



## chibbselect (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm going to miss this manga. It had feels.

Latest chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol@apollo firin' her lazer. I thought she was supposed to be the healer. 

Have we met that girl who was in Dokurou's office before? She looks kind of like Uhara, as unlikely as that would be.

And I wonder if Keima is still stuck in the past...waking up and screaming "save" over and over again doesn't necessarily confirm that it's kid Keima.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm sure we saw that girl somewhere before.  Offhand I think she might've been one of Elsea and Haqua's friends that was a sector commander in the Spirit Squad.

Anyhow, good chapter.   Really is sad it's ending.


----------



## Impact (Mar 28, 2014)

I honestly don't recall that girl at all.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 29, 2014)

So I wonder what went wrong? Kid Keima appears to have returned to his original timeline, so why isn't the one in the present waking up? 

The goddesses rock.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 29, 2014)

Who knows, but I just got this crazy notion that either Keima is about to meet God, or one of the Goddesses have to wake up Keima with a kiss.   And you know hilarity will ensue when that happens.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 29, 2014)

im gonna laugh so hard if that statue is elsie.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 30, 2014)

Seeing the Goddesses go ham on those fuckers was beast too .


----------



## hussamb (Apr 4, 2014)

wow ... just wow... regarding who is the last boss!


----------



## Butcher (Apr 4, 2014)

Woah....I actually had to re-read the chapter just to make sure I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 4, 2014)

Elsie should get reincarnated as Keima's actual little sister.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 4, 2014)

Huh. I always took her sudden case of competency this arc as proof of her growth as a demon. 
Instead, it was because she was awakening to her true nature as chaos and destruction incarnate?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 4, 2014)

>Wakaki makes it so that we can see the ending

>he does something else out of nowhere at the last second

c'mon man I trust you


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 4, 2014)

Link to new chapter and goddamn it was good 
this


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2014)

Elsie is WHAT now?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 4, 2014)

Well that indeed was a last minute plot twist with Elsie.   Even though what Keima said is true in how obvious an incompetent devil being in the Spirit Squad, but still I just can't comprehend how Elsie is the "last boss" or the relevance to the overall story of her true form.  

For that matter, how Keima was originally chosen.  I thought he was originally chosen because of the time paradox, but if Elsie is the last boss, then Keima would've had to been chosen before that ever occurred.   

Hopefully these last dots are connected before the final chapter.   Else it seems like an ass-pull in saying Elsie is the last boss without her connection with Satyr and their motives.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 4, 2014)

What the fuck.


----------



## chibbselect (Apr 4, 2014)

Kirito said:


> im gonna laugh so hard if that statue is elsie.



everything is officially your fault.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 4, 2014)

Now Keima is gonna conquer Elsie too .


----------



## Kirito (Apr 4, 2014)

chibbselect said:


> everything is officially your fault.



i'm sorry  

i think what elsie wants is a real date with keima before she gets reincarnated again, the nikaido way.

i want sensei and chihiro pls

poor haqua, never in the running in the first place


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 5, 2014)

Woah .

Now I cannot wait for next week's chapter. Admittedly, I've only enjoyed Elsie in the anime(not so much in the manga), so I think this will be her time to shine .


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 5, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Elsie is WHAT now?


LC-fer


Butcher said:


> Now Keima is gonna conquer Elsie too .



She's actually the one girl Dokuro mentioned when she sent that E-mail to the God of Conquest


----------



## chibbselect (Apr 6, 2014)

Kirito said:


> i'm sorry


 



> i want sensei and *chihiro* pls
> 
> poor haqua, never in the running in the first place



Glad I'm not the only one who liked normal-chan.

And yes, poor Haqua. Keima's bonded with her and seen her naked more  than any other girl (except maybe Yui), and now she's going to have to rule over new hell, where there are, inexplicably, no men.



Kumagawa Misogi said:


> She's actually the one girl Dokuro mentioned when she sent that E-mail to the God of Conquest



I guess that proves Keima was right when he said--to paraphrase--that the story has been shoved up its own ass.

...so is Elsie also Dokuro? Or just some big...sphinx-looking weapon-thing?


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 11, 2014)

New chapter!
So it is her in the end, I knew it! Keima, my boy, I'm proud of you.

Nice thing with Elsie as well.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 11, 2014)

Wasn't actually expecting him to pick someone, I thought we were gonna get some open harem ending. But I have to say, I'm OK with this. For me it was a toss up between 3 of the girls.

Ayumi - Being the first and also she wasn't some mindless love zombie. She was also very unpredictable making a lot of Keima's plans require more effort than needed. I just loved her second arc and right after, she started getting a lot of panel time which had me thinking it might be her.
Tenri - The childhood friend and probably the closest to Keima other than Elsie. TBH I saw all signs pointing to her if he was ever gonna pick someone especially how she always cheered Keima when he was down or saved his ass when in trouble. But I should have known "childhood friends" never win.
Chihiro - I'll be honest, I did not like her during her first arc. But I'm glad we got to see her again during her second arc because she absolutely grew on me. That rejection scene tore my heart to bits, that shit was so brutal. But in the end, she was the only person who actually made Keima lose himself in tears and I guess Keima still remembers those feelings and I'm glad he didn't just close the book on it.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 11, 2014)

oooooh gooooooooooooood wuuuuuuuuuuuut

>he is gonna finish HIS game

one of the best panels of all the manga


----------



## Kirito (Apr 11, 2014)

*FUCK YEAH*

fuck yeah   

i almost spoiled myself but im glad i didnt

fuck yeah

must have woken a few other people with my screaming

ONCE AGAIN GUYS REPEAT AFTER ME

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 11, 2014)

FUCK NO FUCK NO FUCK NO!

WHY DOES HE END UP WITH THAT UGLY BITCH CHIHIRO?!!?

IT SHOULD BE TENRI! SHE GAVE HIM EVERYTHING! THIS IS BULLSHIT!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2014)

Elsie is best imouto


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 11, 2014)

klad said:


> FUCK NO FUCK NO FUCK NO!
> 
> WHY DOES HE END UP WITH THAT UGLY BITCH CHIHIRO?!!?
> 
> IT SHOULD BE TENRI! SHE GAVE HIM EVERYTHING! THIS IS BULLSHIT!



Same here. Just wtf is this .


----------



## Wrath (Apr 11, 2014)

klad said:


> FUCK NO FUCK NO FUCK NO!
> 
> WHY DOES HE END UP WITH THAT UGLY BITCH CHIHIRO?!!?
> 
> IT SHOULD BE TENRI! SHE GAVE HIM EVERYTHING! THIS IS BULLSHIT!


Because she's the only human to fall in love with him on her own, not as the result of a conquest. He didn't manipulate her or trick her into it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 11, 2014)

But Chihiro was so boooooring. Seriously, ramen girl and shougi girl would be more preferable at this point.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 11, 2014)

Wrath said:


> Because she's the only human to fall in love with him on her own, not as the result of a conquest. He didn't manipulate her or trick her into it.



a more accurate explanation would be that she was the only one to fall for keima while keima wasn't doing anything conquest or goddess-related

i know tenri held her love for 10 years but in the end she still fell for the "hero" keima and not the normal keima, same way goes for haqua hence the parallel. diana fell for keima when she picked up a little of her host's feelings


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 11, 2014)

Kirito said:


> *FUCK YEAH*
> 
> fuck yeah
> 
> ...




It's the most reasonable ending if we go with a single girl route, although I expected an open ending like someone else mentioned. Chihiro genuinely liked him and Keima was clearly suffering when he had to turn her down because of the goddess stuff happening.

But now I'm pretty sure it won't go so smooth, the confession is probably only the begining of his last conquest  I expect to see some rocks flying at him next chapter.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 11, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> But now I'm pretty sure it won't go so smooth, the confession is probably only the begining of his last conquest  I expect to see some rocks flying at him next chapter.





yeah thats what im thinking. keima still has all his memories of chihiro but i doubt chihiro does. i don't know. we'll see.

but im leaning to rejection and keima doing a whut face


----------



## stream (Apr 11, 2014)

Kirito said:


> *FUCK YEAH*
> 
> fuck yeah
> 
> ...



*FUCK YEAH!*


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 11, 2014)

Not only is her losing the Keimabowl official now, but Haqua has now also lost her best friend. Forever. 

I'm cool with Chihiro winning and all, but that part of it is just too much


----------



## Raptor (Apr 11, 2014)

Somehow I knew it had to be Chihiro at the end.   Bittersweet but good chapter, can't wait for the last one.  I'm really going to miss this one.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 11, 2014)

Raptor said:


> Somehow I knew it had to be Chihiro at the end.   Bittersweet but good chapter, can't wait for the last one.  I'm really going to miss this one.



I feel like a white girl, I just can't even right now


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 11, 2014)

Wrath said:


> Because she's the only human to fall in love with him on her own, not as the result of a conquest. He didn't manipulate her or trick her into it.


Keima never even tried to trick her into it. She fell in love with him all own her because he was strong.


Kirito said:


> a more accurate explanation would be that she was the only one to fall for keima while keima wasn't doing anything conquest or goddess-related
> 
> i know tenri held her love for 10 years but in the end she still fell for the "hero" keima and not the normal keima, same way goes for haqua hence the parallel. diana fell for keima when she picked up a little of her host's feelings



OH YES SHE WAS! As Elsie said, even though her memories were removed her feelings would still be the same.

Tenri never fell for Hero Keima, she fell for the real thing, she fell for the guy who plays games all day long. She is even able to tell whether or not he's using a real smile or fake. She knows Keima the best, and everyone that's cheering this on deserves to be shot


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 11, 2014)

This is ending 
Anime Season 4 is all but confirmed now


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 11, 2014)

Mah brain blew up. wow.

Keiima picked a girl. I thought he'd really run off to his games forever.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 12, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


That should be Ayumi.


I'm not saying, that he should go for Ayumi the way things are now. What I'm saying, is that from the start, Ayumi should have been the one to love him for who he was, and for her to not have had a goddess inside her.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 12, 2014)

I had the feeling that if Keima did end up with someone, it be Chihiro.   The entire time we kept hearing how average she is.   And now it's confirmed. Elsie is now his real sister (not sure if she changed history or she just altered memories) and the other girls were goddesses.

So wonder if the final chapter will be an epilogue or not?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Inb4 omnibus ending where every girl gets her own alternate reality chapter


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Inb4 omnibus ending where every girl gets her own alternate reality chapter



I want that, I would prefer it if in some weird universe Tenri got Keima.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

klad said:


> I want that, I would prefer it if in some weird universe Tenri got Keima.



It would give us months of additional Kaminomi and everyone except the most fanatic waifufags would be pleased. 

So I doubt it will happen. vv


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 12, 2014)

Last chapter should have Keiichi Katsuragi coming home with a small village's worth of bastard daughters, just to troll LC after she thought she was Keima's only sister. 

Now that I think on it, we prolly won't get that Urarararara reunion now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2014)

One more chapter to go. I get the feeling worst girl ain't winning.


----------



## chibbselect (Apr 14, 2014)

...I am satisfied with this development. <3 Chihiro 



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Last chapter should have Keiichi Katsuragi coming home with a small village's worth of bastard daughters, just to troll LC after she thought she was Keima's only sister.



Oooor, a demon shows up (maybe it'll be Kaori, just for god-tier trolling, and because she _has_ to show up again), and says Keima has to seduce all the bastard daughters (who aren't really his sisters for some reason). Queue LC saying something like "here we go again" followed by Looney Toons ED music... because why not.



> Now that I think on it, we prolly won't get that Urarararara reunion now



Now that is kind of sad. I was hoping she would show up and recognize her alien bf.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 14, 2014)

chibbselect said:


> *followed by Looney Toons ED music*... because why not.


I lost it there  We didn't have a pure gag chapter in a long while, but I wouldn't like such a Harisugawa-like trolling ending. If not the last chapter ending on a serious note, I totally see an ending like that happening


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2014)

Ambiguous ending.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 18, 2014)

What's ambiguous about the ending? Seems pretty clear-cut to me. Keima is in love with Chihiro because she doesn't behave like a game, she loves him back and the others are coming to understand that they have to move on with their lives.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2014)

Nothing confirmed. Everything implied. It's like he's leaving open the possibility of a sequel. 

Well actually...I guess the complete and total rejection of Tenri was confirmed.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Apr 18, 2014)

Chapters out:He said that his other self is his strongest power



*Spoiler*: __ 



Cant say I wanted him to choose Chihiro. But the ending was a lot better than I expected, when I first got into this series I was expecting another cliche harem ending where the MC doesn't pick anyone. I'm still going to miss this series though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2014)

On one hand, I'm glad Keima actually picked someone...on the other hand, it still feels incomplete because a lot of things weren't explained. Definitely seems like he rushed the ending.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 18, 2014)

Did not see Yui X Ayumi coming.  
Atleast someone besides Keima and Chihiro got a happy end. 
Can't say  that for the rest of that wasteland of broken hearts and shattered dreams.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2014)

Poor Tenri. But I'm glad it was a setup to have them move on somehow.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2014)

Yui isn't moving on, though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 18, 2014)

Sweet ending, Dokurou and Tenri were just perfect. Definitely one of my favorite manga ending.

Played the opening of the third season right after I finished it too .


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 18, 2014)

While the ending was concrete it felt like they ended the Vintage struggle way too quickly and easily. Before the ending announcement I felt there was at least another arc in the story. The ending is nice but I think it could have had at least another volume to properly pace out everything.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm a little sad, but also satisfied at the same time. Been enjoying this manga for so long. With the godesses and with each other the girls can move on, and since they all retained their memories obviously Keima couldn't satisfy everybody. Chosing someone was indeed better than leaving it open and letting the cat fights continue.

Thanks for your hard work Wakaki sensei  Looking forward to his future works.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 18, 2014)

It was a satisfying ending, especially given how the endings of other mangas been major disappointments in the last few years.

Though it looks like Keima x Chihiro is confirmed after all, it doesn't look like the girls haven't entirely given up on pursuing Keima.  Which appears to go against Keima's galga plans.  

And it was a cute finale with Dokuarou.  Had to chuckle as Keima asked how she was doing and the frame was focused on her bewbs.   But was half expecting her to kiss Keima one last time.  She was a great character.



Now just wonder Wakaki's next series will be in the same universe and we get TWGOK cameos that give us hints and teasers that might clue us in on what happened afterwards?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 18, 2014)

I expected to feel sad, but I'm satisfied. The ending was satisfiying, not good or okay, not even bad but it was what I needed.  T-thank you


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 18, 2014)

not ending with ayumi


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2014)

Yui foreshadowing dat rape ending Mars alluded to.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2014)

Even if his logic was a little off I have to respect Keima actually confessing to one of the girls rather than leaving things with an open ending.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2014)

I just realized that this manga is actually... over


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 18, 2014)

The ending definitely seemed rushed, it was fun while it lasted, gonna miss this, maybe we can have more anime in the future.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 19, 2014)

It was supposed to be Ayumi.


Ayumi was best girl. She actually wanted to get married. 



Why, mangaka, why?



Or at least had him marry his super duper hot ass fucking teacher, Nikaido


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 19, 2014)

Ayumi was too good for him anyway


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 19, 2014)

She wanted to get married only because Keima used his conquering skills and tricks on her, if not that she wouldn't even be looking at him. Chihiro fell for him both with and without him using any tricks.

You may think Chihiro is boring, but their feelings are at least both sincere and mutual, so she actually was the best choice.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 19, 2014)

Nobody seems to care about Keima's feelings...


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 19, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> not ending with ayumi





Smoke said:


> It was supposed to be Ayumi.
> 
> Ayumi was best girl. She actually wanted to get married.
> 
> ...





Lord Genome said:


> Ayumi was too good for him anyway


So much butthurt  Ayumi is worst girl anway.


Wrath said:


> Nobody seems to care about Keima's feelings...


Ironic irony is ironic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2014)

Chihiro and Keima will break up in a week after he realizes what a terrible mistake he made anyway. 

And honestly, Tenri lived for a decade knowing she couldn't win. How fucked up is that?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 19, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And honestly, Tenri lived for a decade knowing she couldn't win. How fucked up is that?



She showed signs of being an NTR-junkie during the popularity arc, so for her, all's well that ends well


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2014)

Anyway, Yui didnt give up. This shit ain't over. 

Incoming rape to convey her feelings


----------



## Butcher (Apr 20, 2014)

Well, Dokurou giving a lasting impression was fantastic. Her smile brightens any dark night. ,

I feel sad yet happy for Tenri. Diana really is a true sis. 

Really enjoyed the ride, and I'm surely going to miss it.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 20, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> She wanted to get married only because Keima used his conquering skills and tricks on her, if not that she wouldn't even be looking at him. Chihiro fell for him both with and without him using any tricks.
> 
> You may think Chihiro is boring, but their feelings are at least both sincere and mutual, so she actually was the best choice.



I said in an earlier post that when I say "It should've been Ayumi" I mean, that the mangaka should've switched their spots, so that it would've been Ayumi who didn't have a goddess.


Yes, the best girl, is the one that loved Keima for himself. But I don't think it should've been Chihiro. I think it should've been his first conquest of the manga, Ayumi.



			
				klad said:
			
		

> So much butthurt Ayumi is worst girl anway.


You're a moron


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 20, 2014)

Smoke said:


> You're a moron



Because I have a different opinion of who is best girl? Thank you but Tenri is best girl not some selfish bitch.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And honestly, Tenri lived for a decade knowing she couldn't win. How fucked up is that?



You see, that's what made the final chapter for me when I realized the same thing.

Tenri is a fucking trooper .


----------



## chibbselect (Apr 23, 2014)

Happy with the ending. Again, <3 Chihiro, (feel bad for Tenri, though) and even though everything was rushed...it could have been, um, _more_ rushed. (I've read a lot of mangas that, for whatever reason, have endings that make the final episode of Twin Peaks seem conclusive and sane by comparison, so at this point I'm happy with anything that's at least vaguely coherent.)
...
okay, what about the goddesses?  Are they just going to live inside the girls for the rest of their lives? And aren't the runaway spirits still out there, fucking things up? And what about--



Kirito said:


> chihiro=working some normal 9 to 5 office job trying to support her husband's heavy neet gaming lifestyle


sequel _doitdoitdoit_


----------



## Mizura (Apr 23, 2014)

chibbselect said:


> ...
> okay, what about the goddesses?


Next they'll conquer the world so they'll have lots of worshippers and harem-boys to supply them with endless love and have them grow in power.

lol@sequel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2014)

Yui is going to use her goddess to bully Chihiro and Keima until she gets what she wants. 

Honestly, only Ayumi and Tenri actually gave up. Everyone else is planning their next move. Clever way to do a sequel when Wakaki has run out of ideas for new manga.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 24, 2014)

I kinda hope his next manga is set in the same world just so we can explore hell and heaven, even if the genre is totally different.

Also Tell Tenri she had no chance was the kindest thing he could do. Otherwise she might get the impression that she had a chance and then him dating Chihiro would have hurt excessively.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 13, 2014)

When we thought it was over........... Spinoff time!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 19, 2015)

Just finished reading this series and....BEST GIRL WON!

Well, sorta...lol.

Keima is such a hilariously amazing main character in a harem series. He truly gives no fucks about "reals" and only cares about his conquests in his games (Yokkyun being his favorite, lol). Each conquest was done well and they were all pretty entertaining (for the most part). I do however wonder how he is able to constantly afford all of those games though, lol.

Elsie is such a good girl. She works really hard (though she often causes problems) and is constantly trying to bring happiness to people. Oh, and her love of fire trucks lol...so great.

Haqua really surprised me. I didn't really expect her to be that vital to the story initially to be honest (I assumed she was just going to be another random minor character after the spirit was purged from her). Truth be told, after Chihiro, I liked Haqua the best in terms of pairings. When Elsie hit the sidelines (pretending to be Kanon), I really liked the interactions that Keima and Haqua had. Yeah, she is super tsundere (but let's be real, like 70% of the girls in this series are), but I think in the end that pairing could definitely have worked.

Yui is great...lol. That whole genderbender mini arc was quite fun, and after things were resolved, I liked that she went the tomboyish/reverse trap route. She didn't hide her feelings like so many of the other girls did and I really like that part about her. 

Honestly, most of the other girls are pretty forgetable. Kanon was pretty meh, Ayumi was OK, Tsukiyo was OK during her arc, but didn't really do much during the final one, Shiori was basically Tenri level...ugh. I will admit that I did like that Tsukiyo and Shiori became good friends at the end. Ayumi/Yui/Kanon all have friends and will eventually get over Keima, but those two have always had it rough. Glad they got something out of this situation.

Truth be told, my favorite of the series from the very start was Nikaidou. She didn't put up with Keima's bullshit and she easily had the best character design in the series. When it was shown that she captured that Level 4 runaway spirit I got super excited because I thought she was going to be very plot relevant after that. Sadly, she didn't do much until the final arc...and even then, it was in the form of Dokurou (and not the normal Nikaidou we have seen). I was pretty glad to see her background and to know that she really does care a lot about Keima. Figured it was impossible for those two to hook up at the start (see: at the bottom...my tendency for crack pairings), but after the final arc...I had a small glimmer of hope at least, lol.

So from the get go, I felt like Chihiro was the best girl (realisitically)...she's just my type I guess (fun, tomboyish, doesn't put up with Keima's shit, etc). Once the Goddess Arc concluded and it was revealed that she didn't remember Keima's conquest of her (meaning she just actually liked him prior to that), I felt that pretty much solidified things. Hell, after he rejected her and released the final Goddess, you could see he was legitimately depressed about the situation.

If the series ended right there with him confessing to her, that probably would have been fine in my opinion. However, we got that final arc...and oh boy was that a shitshow. As soon as I saw that Keima asked Tenri for help my immediate reaction was, "I can see the ending...and it is going to be shitty!" lol. Tenri up until the final arc was basically Kosaki Onodera from Nisekoi levels of shitty. Pushover, quiet, and just plain not interesting. Considering the amount of differing opinions about the ending, I assumed this was the reasoning behind it (author was forcing this pairing down our throats). However, she did get some decent character building in that arc. That finale was pretty rough though...damn. So she knew all along from that letter than Keima would never hook up with her, but she still played along with those events in order to keep the world safe? Yeah, she did greatly love Keima and that actually impacted me quite a bit. However, I don't understand why she said those things regarding "fate" and that she apparently wasn't abiding by fate/destiny in her life. Uhhh...yeah you fuckin did, otherwise you would have said "screw the letter" and persued Keima. Oh well, whatever. I still agree with Keima going for Chihiro in the end, but I would have been fine (for the most part) if he hooked up with Tenri instead (especially if Tenri merged consciousness with Diana, cuz she was much more entertaining than Tenri alone lol).

That brings me to my main point: if he was going to end up with Chihiro anyways, why even have the final arc be like that? It was an obvious bait and switch at that point. I had seen a volume cover early on while I was reading that showed Keima with wings (like the Goddesses have). During the end of the Goddess Arc, it was revealed there was another Goddess that guarded over the school or some shit, and when miasma was shown coming out of Keima, I assumed the final arc would have been this: Keima had a runaway spirit inside of him (I believe it was stated that those PRIMARAILY go into girls since it is easier, but it wasn't impossible for one to appear in a guy) and that he would have to confess/hook up with Chihiro for real in order to get purged and the final Goddess would be the one to finally get rid of Satyr or some shit. I dunno...it would have made that ending not feel as rushed, and they still could have had the other reveals in there as well (Nikaidou -> Dokurou, Akari being Elsie's older sister, etc). I would much rather have seen actually progression being made with Keima and Chihiro than that random ass final arc. Truth be told, there were really only 3 ways I saw this ending: Chihiro "best girl" ending, Tenri after earning her place, or full on hilarious troll ending where Keima dies but through Goddesses powers gets transported into his games and lives happily ever after with Yokkyun lol. That would have been great...

Really wish there was more of an epilogue. We got to see what some of the girls were doing, but I would have really liked to see even just 1 chapter of a post-time skip just to see where Keima and Chihiro are currently in their relationship. Also, I really wanted to see how the girls and their Goddesses were getting along. Like, it seems to me they are paired for life (though, I am unsure how that works after the girls die? Do the Goddesses just go back to Heaven or some shit? Eh). I'm glad that Elsie was able to become Keima's real sister (though that entire thing was a super random asspull), because she deserves to be happy. Also, Keima's mom had to put up with a lot of shit...but now she finally has a real daughter (and a son who isn't as insanely weird as he was at the beginning). I am, however, quite irritated that Keima and Haqua never had an official goodbye. Like, they had a pretty significant relationship throughout the entire series, and then poof, "uhhh...I feel like there was one more girl with us?". God that pissed me off.

Honestly, this series was a great read. I am happy I listened to my friends and went ahead and read this series (though I heard there were a lot of mixed feelings about the ending). While there were definitely some issues in this series, it was still a ton of fun to read. Art was great, humor was spot on...and best girl won (this alone is amazing for me, because 90% of the harems I read...I generally go for some crack pairings that I know have near zero chance of happening lol).


----------

